#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Сокровищница-основа и 8 сознаний

## Толя

Я не уверен, что не напутал нигде, поэтому обязательно говорите, если что. 

По мере написания все увеличилось за счет дополнительных уточнений. Иначе мне, например, непонятно о чем вообще речь идет =(.  Параллельно я сверялся с изложением некоторых моментов в комментарии Джамгена Конгтрула на ”Цигдон Дзо” Лонгченпы в книге Мириады Миров.

Лонгченпа рассматривает все с т.з. Дзогчен, даже когда не говорит об _”Основе” (gZhi)_, непосредственно.

Когда рядом с термином нет тибетского написания – значит он не приведен в книге,  я его каким-то образом не увидел или решил, что это уточнять не нужно.

Собственно,  важно: термин _Кунжи (Kun-gZhi)_, о котором говорится в школе Читтаматра,  к данным выкладкам не относится никаким образом. Так указано в самой книге (Антология текстов Лонгченпы по Дзогпа-Ченпо).

*Сокровищница-Основа (Kun-gZhi)*

*Сокровищница-основа* – говоря в общем, это основа всего. Фундамент сансары и Пробуждения. У нее много названий, в зависимости от того, какое качество рассматривается.

_Всеобъемлющая Сфера Таковости (dBying De-bZhin Nyid)_ обозначена как Универсальная Сокровищница-основа. Это одно из ее названий, потому что она является основой разделения как сансары, так и нирваны. 

_Коренная осознанность (Rig-Pa)_ – является неотъемлемым качеством Всеобъемлющей Сферы Таковости и называется она _Первичная сокровищница-основа единства_ для обозначения аспекта Ригпа.

Это разные названия, подразумевающие _Природу Ума (Sems-Nyid)_, которая обозначается как _Универсальная Сокровищница-основа_ в отношении достижения нирваны или как _Сокровищница-основа разнообразных следов_ в отношении впадения в сансару.

С точки зрения существа, *Сокровищница-основа* есть база качеств нирваны и поэтому называется так же _Абсолютная Сокровищница-Основа_ или Изначальная Сокровищница-Основа, Сущность Будды, Светоносная 
Природа Ума и т.д. У нее есть аспекты: 

1) _Сущность (Ngo-bo)_ – пустота. 

2) _Природа (Rang-bZhin)_ – ясность. 

3) _Сострадание (Thugs-rJe)_ – ее беспрепятственная энергия. 

Как я понял _Абсолютная Сокровищница-Основа_ – это еще одно название _Основы_, о которой говорится в учении Дзогчен.

Описание происхождения сансары и нирваны.

У Лонгченпы есть подробные объяснения возникновения _видимостей основы (gZhi-sNang)_. Но, это очень долго описывать. Да и незачем все это делать здесь, скорее всего.

Сущность и Природа называются ”телом сосуда юности”. Когда разбита его оболочка (rGya) или печать проявляется Энергия. В ”Мириаде Миров” Дж. Конгтрула есть пояснение, что про печать - это иносказание. Думаю, будет достаточно сказать, что Энергия проявляется вовне вместе с пятью светами и познавательной способностью, анализирующей видимости. Затем из основы проявляются ”восемь видов возникновения спонтанного совершенства” или ”восемь спонтанно совершенных врат”.  Список этих ”врат” довольно длинный и трудный для меня. Я его не совсем осилил и приводить здесь не буду. Пока я делаю вывод, что это  похоже на прорыв ”чистой творческой энергии”, но характеризующейся разными, качествами, способами и аспектами. В результате него проявляется все многообразие сансары и нирваны. Света, энергии, познавательная способность, 8 врат являются разными гранями состояния Основы.

Что имеется ввиду  под ”познавательной способностью, анализирующей видимости”? У Джамгена Конгтрула написано: ”при появлении видимостей, созидательное движение энергии естественно проявляется как познавательная способность, то есть ясность и ригпа, способные различать объекты”. Там же:  ”Ригпа предстает как восемь врат самосовершенства”. Восьмые врата – это ”нескончаемая энергия, врата к нечистой сансаре…Созидательная способность энергии проявляется как подобное сновидению личное восприятие”. Если учесть, что все возникает одновременно, то, скорее всего, это и имеется в виду под  ”познавательной способностью, анализирующей видимости”. В другом разделе книги пишется просто ”познавательная способность” (Shes-Pa). Про три уровня познавательной способности я написал в конце.

До этого момента состояние Основы нейтрально по отношению к сансаре и нирване. Они еще не начались. С этой точки зрения Основа может служить как опорой заблуждения, так и освобождения. 

Далее описывается впадение в иллюзию сансары через _Три Неведения (Ma-Rig-Pa gSum)_ и _Четыре условия (rKyen-bZhi)._

Во всей книге Ум Будды формулировки Трех Неведений несколько различны. 

Итак, вместе с видимостями проявляется познавательная способность.

1) Неведение, по природе тождественное Ригпа или Неведение тождества с причиной - это неспособность постичь, что познавательная способность и есть само Ригпа. Данное неведение возникает вместе с познавательной способностью как ”золото и его окись”

2) Вместерожденное неведение – это наблюдение проявлений без постижения того, что они суть саморожденные видимости, лишенные самобытия.

3) Неведение, как следствие представлений или Неведение истинной природы всего концептуального, Неведение воображения – это восприятие проявлений как чего-то иного, то есть в качестве оцениваемого и оценивающего.

Первыми  двумя неведениями, согласно Лонгченпе, обладал Самантабхадра, Изначальный Будда, ”но затем возникла мудрость (Shes-Rab) и привела его к состоянию свободы от блуждания в сансаре. 

Освобождение, подобно Самантабхадре, происходит при узнавании видимостей. Воспринимая их с ”чистым умом”, ”так как оно есть”, ”как свое внутренее сияние” и т.д. Это не подразумевает ”прозрения” через интеллектуальное знание. Не следует также  думать, что это освобождение, которое имело место в далеком прошлом.  

Проявления Основы – это опора свободы или заблуждения. Сущность Основы – это место свободы. При этом Основу, скорее следует понимать как ”потенциальность”, из которой, при восприятии появляющихся мыслей как чего-то конкретного, поддержки заблуждающихся концептов и т.д., у существ ”получается” сансара со всеми ее изъянами. 

Далее – Четыре условия.

1) Причинное условие –  неузнавание видимостей как проявлений Основы

2) Объективное условие – возникновение ”вовне” видимостей как пяти светов

3) Субъективное условие – когда познавательная способность мыслится как ”анализирующий”, ”я”, ”мое” и т.п.

4) Условие, непосредственно предшествующее заблуждению – все три неведения вместе.

После этого существа блуждают в сансаре, следуя Двенадцатичленной цепи взаимозависимого возникновения.

1) Неведение: это возникновение трех неведений

2) Психические образования: это четыре условия, делающие сансару возможной, т.е. приводящие к исследованию объекта.

3) Сознание: из психических образований возникает грубая познавательная способность (sPyod-Pa или rNam-Shes), анализирование особенностей объектов.

4) Имя и Форма: из сознания, различающего объекты возникает имя (ощущение, различение, психические образования, сознание пяти совокупностей) и форма.

5) Из них формируются чувства, которые направлены к шести объектам восприятия, являющимися опорами чувств.

6) Они порождают соприкосновение и оценивание его как: 

7) Чувственное переживание приятное, неприятное или нейтральное.

8) Возникает жажда, желание – привязанность к объектам. 

9) Схватывание – стремление не разлучаться с объектами.

10) Становление – это формирование неопределенных видимостей, переживаний и бесчисленных заблуждений, что порождают:

11) Рождение в одном из Трех Миров.

12) Что влечет за собой старость и смерть

Таким образом, иллюзорные видимости видятся как сансара в силу кармических следов (Bag-Ch’ags).

У *Сокровищницы-Основы* есть четыре аспекта:

1) _Абсолютная изначальная сокровищница-основа (Ye Don-Gyi Kun-gZhi)._ Этот аспект также можно назвать неведением относительно коренной осознанности. Как я понял, он связан с первым неведением. Следует уточнить, что в самой Основе (Абсолютной изначальной сокровищнице-основе) неведения нет. 

2) _Первичная сокровищница-основа единства (sByor-Ba Don-Gyi Kun-gZhi)_. Это аспект, связанный с кармой, которая все проявляет, нейтральное состояние, которое так же является основой, связующей существо с сансарой или нирваной в зависимости от его (существа) действий.

Самое интересное в том, что по Лонгченпе этот аспект, является и коренной осознанностью (Rig-Pa) о чем упоминалось ранее, то есть - творческой способностью. Но, это лишь аспект проявления Ригпа, сансара становится возможной, когда проявляющееся не узнается и связывается с багчагами из Сокровищницы-основы разнообразных следов.

Oн связан со вторым неведением, как мне кажется.

3) Сокровищница-основа разнообразных следов (Bag-Ch'ags sNa Tshogs-Pa'i Kun-gZhi). Это нейтральное состояние, аспект, связанный с дремлющими отпечатками (дремлющими склонностями).

Это - и причина загрязнений, и причина освобождения от них. От данного аспекта надлежит освободиться в ходе практики, которая опирается на него и исчезает вместе с ним. 

Он, возможно, связан с третьим неведением - неведением воображения, которое из-за заблуждения ”я”, ”мое” порождает соответствующую склонность.  

4) _Сокровищница-основа тела кармических следов (Bag-Ch'ags Lus-Kyi Kun-gZhi)_. Это неведение, которое является основой возникновения  трех видов проявления тел: из атомов в мире страстей, ясное тело света в мире форм и тело медитативного погружения в мире не-форм.

Следует особо отметить, что это именно аспекты Сокровищницы-Основы (Kun-gZhi).

*1) Сознание Сокровищницы-Основы\Ум (Sems)*

Оно является отчетливым ”отражением” без оценивания объекта. Что-то вроде аспекта ясности зеркала. Это восприятие осуществляется через пять сознаний:

*2) Сознание зрения*

*3) Сознание слуха*

*4) Сознание вкуса*

*5) Сознание обоняния*

*6) Сознание ощущения*


*7) Сознание ума* – это простая мысль (Yid), узнавание объекта – ”это есть то”. (Иногда ее называют Ум (Sems), но Лонгченпа об этом только упоминает)

*8) Сознание омраченного ума возникает затем как ”восприятель”.*


Состояние Сокровищницы-Основы – это первый уровень познания (Shes-Pa). Он характеризуется однонаправленной концентрацией с предотвращением восприятия. Это приводит к рождению в мире неформ.

Состояние, связанное с Сознанием Сокровищницы-Основы – это созерцание в ясности и немышлении, когда проявляются объекты, но предотвращается их оценка. Такое познание (Shes-Pa) ведет к рождению в мире форм.

Познание с различающими грубыми мыслями, характеризующиеся наличием оценивающего и оцениваемого относится к Сознанию грубого ума и ведет к перерождению мира страстей.

Это происходит потому, что они не свободны от двойственного восприятия (состояние есть оцениваемое, а его созерцание – оценивающий).

Такая медитация не ведет к освобождению в отличие от применения искусных методов сострадания и мудрости.

Пока что все.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.08.2016)

----------


## Айвар

Есть такая класификация, знаток санскрита и писаний мог бы дополнить ...
Первые пять это органы чувств и органы восприятия – суть пять сознаний, шестое это манас или сам ум, седьмое это принцип личности ахамкара или интеллект будхи, восьмое это высший разум читта. 
В отношении этого восьмого, как основы есть разные мнения. Конечно основу вроде бы надо поставить в начале, тогда на вершине лестницы сознания появится девятое состояние. Но как правило вопрос основы решают на уровне материальных элементов или их метаморфохы и это могут быть как дхармы (в буддизме) так и таттвы (в индуизме). 
Но человека добравшегося до восьмого уровня мало колышат названия.

Еще приведу однй классификацию, но первод её делала машина, так что, если есть желание можно исправлять:
(Prinsipal Mind)

gtzo.sems. "principal mind", "main mind", "primary mind".  A term from Abhidharma.  In any  given moment of the mind-stream of a sentient being's mind there will be a moment of  consciousness which is central and a variety of mental events that occur together with that 
consciousness.  The consciousness will be one of the six consciousnesses.  It acts as the  leader (which is the literal meaning of the Tibetan) around which all of the other,  associated, mental events occur.  Hence it is the "principal / primary / or main" mind of  any given moment of a mind-stream.

(Secondray mind)

sems byung.meaning "those things arisen from mind".  Usually translated as "mental  event(s)".  Translated from the Sanskrit "caitta".  Mind is defined in Abhidharma literature  as being composed of principal minds which are the consciousnesses and secondary minds or 
mental events.  In any given moment of mind, there is a principal mind and one or more of  the mental events present.  There are many mental events though they are usually listed as  fifty-one (3) following the explanation in the Abhidharmasamuccaya or the forty-six given in  the Abhidharmasamuccaya.  The longer list is essentially an expanded form of the shorter  list. 

Other translations which have been commonly used are "mental factors" and "secondary minds  (in relation to translated as "primary minds")".


The fifty-one Secondray or mental events)

The fifty-one mental events are divided into six categories: the five omnipresent mental  events"the five object-determining factors"the six root afflictions"the twenty subsidiary  afflictions"the eleven virtuous factors"and "the four variable factors"
The five mental events in the group are: 1) feeling; 2) perception /recognition;3)  apprehension/intention;4)contact;and5),attention.

These five mental events are 1)"intention"in the sense that mind intends to go to that  object,seeing it as worthy of following;2)"interest"in the object;3)"mindfulness"which keeps  the mind with the object,not letting the mind forget the object;4)"sam adhi"which fixes the  mind on the object single-pointededly;5)prajń a which discriminates the qualities of the  object so that the mind knows what it is.

This third group of six mental events is the six(afflictions which are the basic afflictions  that keep sentient beings wandering in cyclic existence.The six are: 1),  ignorance;2)passion, attachment/desire;3)anger,4)arrogance,5)doubt,6)and"views"("five  views").

The twenty subsidiary afflictions which are listed as part of the fifty-one mental events in  the  Abhidharmasamuccaya are,1) belligerence;2)grudge-holding,3)concealment;4)heated  anger;5)jealousy;6)avarice;7)pretense,8)dishonesty;9)intoxication;10)harming;11)lack of  sense of shame,12) lack of fear of blame; 13)dullness;14)excitement;  15)distrust,  16)laziness,17)heedless ness, 18)forgetfulness; 19)distraction;and 20)unalertness.

The eleven virtuous (mental events)" One of the six categories of mental events in the  fifty-one mental events.This fifth group is a group of five mental events which are regarded  as primary amongst the many virtuous mental events. They are:1)faith"2)shame 3), 
propriety"4)non-attachment5)non-hatred"6) non-delusion"7)perseverance"8)pliancy"  9)heedfulness"10)equanimity"11)non-violence"

The four are 1),regret"2),sleep"3),coarse conceptual understanding"4) and,fine conceptual










(Принцип первичного мышления (мнения)) gtzo.sems. "авторитетный руководитель", "главное мнение", "первичное мнение". Понятие из Abhidharma. В любой данный момент потока сознания (ума) разумного существа будет такой момент сознания, который является центральным среди разнообразия умственных событий, которые происходят вместе с сознанием. Сознание будет одним из шести видов сознания. Оно подобно лидеру (который является  авторитетом среди прочих жителей Тибета), вокруг которого группируются другие, - так протекают, связанные в единый поток сознания, умственные события. Следовательно этот "руководитель есть главный" среди большого многообразия  мнений в общем потоке сознания.

(Принцип вторичного мышления (мнения)) sems  "те вещи, которые являются результатом мнений". Обычно переводимый как "умственный случай(и)". Переведенный с санскрита "caitta". Мышление определено в литературе Abhidharma, как составленное из основных умов (мнений), которые являются сознанием, и вторичных умов (мнений) или умственных событий. В любой момент потока сознания, есть основное мнение и одно или несколько умственных событий. Существуюет много умственных событий. Они обычно составляют список из пятьдесят одного, приведенных в  Abhidharmasamuccaya или сорока шести, приведенных там же. Более длинный список – это  по существу расширенная форма более короткого списка.
В других переводы, которые обычно используют, их еще называют - "умственные факторы" или "вторичные умы (относительно "первичных умов") ". 

Пятьдесят один вторичные ум или пятьдесят одно умственное состояние разделено на шесть категорий: пять присущих факторов сознания, пять определяющих факторов, шесть факторов скверны,  двадцать факторов усиливающих скверну,  одиннадцать умелых факторов и четыре переменных фактора.

Пять присущих факторов в первой группе: 1) чувства; 2) восприятие и узнавание; 3) предчувствие и намерение; 4) контакт;  5) внимание.

Пять определяющих факторов во второй группе: 1) "намерение" в том смысле, что мнение намеревается соединиться объектом, видя это как достойный (следующего) ; 2) "интерес" полагаемый в объекте; 3) "внимательность", которая поддерживает связь с объектом, не позволяя мнению забыть объект; 4) «самадха», которая устанавливает однонаправленость мнения на объект; 5) «праджня», которая отличает качества объекта как такового.

Третья группа шести факторов  - это шесть скверн, которые являются основными факторами, которые держат разумных существа в сансаре, заставляя их блуждать в циклическом существовании. Эти шесть: 1) невежество; 2) страсть,  жажда/желание; 3) гнев, 4) высокомерие, 5) сомнение, 6) и представления (пять представлений).

Двадцать факторов усиливающих скверну, которые внесены в список как часть пятидесяти одного умственного состояния в Abhidharmasamuccaya: 1) воинственность ; 2) сохранение недовольства ; 3) укрывательство ; 4) горячий гнев ; 5) ревность ; 6) жадность ; 7) отговорка ; 8) непорядочность ; 9) опьянение ; 10) нанесение вреда ; 11) не признание заблуждения - упрямство ; 12) отсутствие раскаяния ; 13) тупоумие ; 14) волнение ; 15) недоверие ; 16) лень ; 17) беспечность ; 18) забвение ; 19) отвлечение ; 20) неосторожность. 

Одиннадцать умелых факторов. Эта пятая группа - группа одиннадцати добродетельных состояний, которые расценены как основные среди добродетельных умелых факторов: 
1) вера или дисциплина ; 2) преданность или расположенность; 3)  уместность или общий взгляд ; 4) прилежание или старательность ; 5) отказ от  ненависти ; 6) не заблуждение или ясность ; 7) настойчивость или решимость ; 8) гибкость или умелость ; 9) внимательность или сосредоточенность ; 10) хладнокровие или выдержка; 11) отказ от насилия .

Четыре переменных фактора: 1) сожаление ; 2) сон ; 3) грубое концептуальное понимание ; 4)  тонкое концептуальное понимание.

----------


## Толя

Поскольку сообщение не редактируется, я несколько уточнений размещу.

Четыре условия.

1) Причинное условие – В силу трех неведений возникает незнание видимостей основы

2) Объективное условие – возникновение видимостей как объектов является условием концептуального воспринимаемых объектов

3) Субъективное условие – когда познавательная способность мыслится как ”анализирующий”, оценка видимостей как "я" и "мое" (еще одно название -уполномачивающее условие)

4) Условие, непосредственно предшествующее заблуждению – Одновременное возникновение этих трех условий.

О сознаниях:

*7) Сознание ума* – это простая мысль (Yid), узнавание объекта – ”это есть то”. (Иногда ее называют Ум (Sems), но Лонгченпа об этом только упоминает). Это сознание связано с 6 чувствами. Отличие их от сознаний чувств заключается в том, что происходит узнавание объекта.

*8) Сознание омраченного ума возникает затем как ”восприятель”.*


Состояние Сокровищницы-Основы – это первый уровень познания (Shes-Pa). Он характеризуется однонаправленной концентрацией с предотвращением восприятия. Это приводит к рождению в мире неформ.

Состояние, связанное с Сознанием Сокровищницы-Основы – это созерцание в ясности и немышлении, когда проявляются объекты, но предотвращается их оценка. Такое познание (Shes-Pa) ведет к рождению в мире форм.

Познание с различающими грубыми мыслями, характеризующиеся наличием оценивающего и оцениваемого относится к Сознанию грубого ума и ведет к перерождению мира страстей.

Это происходит потому, что они не свободны от двойственного восприятия (состояние есть оцениваемое, а его *однонаправленное* созерцание – оценивающий).

----------


## Alex

Ремарка на полях:



> термин Кунжи (Kun-gZhi), о котором говорится в школе Читтаматра...


В Читтаматре говорится о kun gzhi rnam shes, то есть как раз о восьмом (или первом, смотря с какой стороны считать) сознании. У меня такое впечатление, что путаница с этими двумя совершенно различными терминами возникла из=за любви тибетцев к сокращениям  :Smilie:

----------


## Толя

Я, конечно все это написал, но у меня пока чего-то не складывается цельной картины.

Главный вопрос, который меня мучает - это про "познавательную способность"... 

Про то, что все проявляется разом - возможно, это очень общее утверждение. В книге Логченпа пишет, что при проявлении 5 светов и энергий формируются 2 первых неведения. Иногда их называют - врожденным неведением. При этом, из состояния основы проявляются ”восемь видов возникновения спонтанного совершенства”. Путем внимательного прочтения удалось наконец-то понять что это такое. 

Есть шесть качеств: 

1) В изначальной чистоте основы возникновение видимостей, как сострадания (Thugs-rJe) не прекращается, поэтому возникает естественное сострадание к живым существам.

2) Поскольку непрерывно присутствует пространство возникновения света (A'od), саморожденный свет, подобный цветам радуги пронизывает все видимости.

3) Пространство изначальной мудрости присутствует непрерывно - поэтому все остается в состоянии немышления.

4) Поскольку непрерывно присутствует пространство возникновения тел будды, тела Будды Ясного Света в мирных и гневных формах 
заполняют пространство

5) Поскольку все возникает недвойственно (gNyis-Med) нет анализа видимостей как единичных или множественных

6) Все, что возникает свободно от крайностей (mTha'-Grol) и совершенно чисто

Наряду с шестью качествами появляются двое врат:

7) Врата изначальной чистой мудрости (Dag-Pa Ye-Shes) непрерывно присутствуют в пространстве, поэтому наверху появляются видимости изначальной чистоты

8) Поскольку непрерывно присутствует пространство возникновения Врат нечистой сансары, внизу появляются видимости шести классов существ

Насколько я понял, третье неведение (воображения) включается уже после этого.

ЗЫ Alex, а что можно почитать про Читтаматру, чтобы все конкретно было расписано? У меня только очень общая информация =(.

----------


## Alex

Ну, вообще-то, это не совсем ко мне вопрос. Я все-таки не философ и философией интересуюсь лишь постольку, поскольку она связана с практикой. Читтаматрой здесь занимается забаненный Huandi (он же КИ с dharma.org.ru), правда, поздней Читтаматрой Дигнаги-Дхармакирти. Там же (в смысле, на dharma.org.ru) в философском разделе можно глянуть ссылки на соответствующие материалы (остальные разделы того форума, на мой скромный взгляд, вообще никакого внимания не заслуживают).
Вот тут: http://www.acmuller.net/yoga-sem/
есть некоторое количество интересных материалов.
И вот еще интересный сайт:
http://www.yogacara.net/
Мне лично очень понравилась характеристика Читтаматры, данная Тралегом Ринпоче (для дилетантов вроде меня):



> Question: Yogacara is often considered mind only, that there's nothing outside the mind?
> Answer: The only thing that's outside of the mind is reality, but we will go into that. Reality cannot be conditioned by the mind. Reality is reality. If reality can be conditioned by the mind, then it wouldn't be reality, because each time your moods change, reality would be changing as well. Yogacarins say both subject and object are a product of the mind, but that doesn't necessarily mean that the chair and the table are in your head. We construct our experience of the world. We don't experience the world as it is, we experience the world as we want to experience it. That's why it's said that both subject and object are a product of the mind. We are unable to perceive reality, because our mind is continuously constructing things. Due to certain common characteristics, human beings share a similar kind of world, but still, each individual's experience of the world is different.

----------


## Толя

Ага... Алекс Берзин:




> Ways of being aware of something (shes-pa) include all the types of mental activity. They include:
> 
> principal awarenesses (gtso-sems), 
> subsidiary awarenesses (sems-byung, mental factors). 
> The Sautrantika and Chittamatra systems of tenets add a third type,
> 
> reflexive awareness (rang-rig).

----------


## Толя

Вот Розенберг О.О. пишет:




> Виджнянавадины к анализу того же эмпирически данного подходили иначе: если три элемента чувственное, сознательное и процессы – корреляты, т.е. неразрывно связаны, то нельзя ли, вместо того чтобы выводить эмпирическое из суммы трех явлений, предположить, что за ним кроется лишь одно явление – сознание, кажущееся разложенным на коррелятивные элементы: субъективные и объективные. Разумеется, что разложенным является не то сознание, с которым мы встречаемся на опыте, а другое, высшее, или абсолютное, рассматриваемое нами как разделенное на те две стороны, которые называются объективной и субъективной. Это первичное сознание не совпадает ни с шестью разновидностями "виджняны", ни с "манасом", оно – "восьмое сознание", или сознание-вместилище ("алая-виджняна")16. В связи с этим у виджнянавадинов термины "читта", "виджняна" и "манас" имеют более узкое значение: шестиединая "виджняна" – эмпирическое сознание, или сознание, направленное либо на чувственное, либо на нечувственное. "Манас", или "седьмое сознание",совокупность всех шести в смысле сознания предыдущего момента; кроме того, по учению виджнянавадинов, манас", сознавая абсолютное "восьмое сознание", усматривает в нем то, что принято называть "я". "Читта" же, наконец, употребляется как синоним "восьмого сознания" ("алая-виджняны"), содержащего остальные дхармы в виде семян или зародышей.


Выходит:

8) Читта (как синоним алая-виджняны) 

7) Манас (сознание предыдущего момента по отношению к виджняне и усмотрение я в читте)

Виджняна:

6) Сознание зрения-Орган зрения-Видимое

5) Сознание осязаемого -Орган осязания -Слышимое

4) Сознание обоняния- Орган обоняния-Обоняемое

3) Сознание вкуса Орган - вкуса - Вкушаемое

2) Сознание слышимого - Орган слуха - Осязаемое

1) Сознание нечувственного - Мыслительные способности или познавательные способности - Нечувственные объекты (51 ментальный элемент и что-то еще)


В 100 дхармах Йогачары приводится такой список, правда, без указания терминов:

1. eye-consciousness
2. ear-consciousness
3. nose-consciousness
4. tongue-consciousnes
5. body-consciousness
6. mind-consciousness
7. self-consciousness
8. store-consciousness

В майнд входят:

60. eye
61. ear
62. nose
63. tongue
64. body

65. form
66. sound
67. smell
68. taste
69. touch
70. object of mind (51 м.э. и что-то еще)

В принципе, если учесть, что книга (ум Будды) очень и очень витиевата и я немного туповат, то остается выяснить что есть "сознание омраченного ума". И почему оно называется сознанием омраченного ума (тиб названия вроде нету в книге). Может это про ментальные элементы? Лонгченпа пишет, что омраченный ум может быть благим-неблагим-нейтральным.... ???  

А если натянуть одно на другое?


...

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> остается выяснить что есть "сознание омраченного ума". И почему оно называется сознанием омраченного ума (тиб названия вроде нету в книге). Может это про ментальные элементы?


"Сознание омраченного ума" на санскрите звучит так: "клишта-мано-виджняна". 




> Лонгченпа пишет, что омраченный ум может быть благим-неблагим-нейтральным???


С этим-то как раз всё понятно. Известно, что среди 51 ментального фактора некоторые считаются благими, другие - неблагими, третьи - нейтральными. Убежден, что это как-то должно быть связано с движением праны по "кармическим" каналам. Иными словами, отсутствие в уме импульсов привязанности, неприязни и ментальной дискурсии ещё не означает, что ум перестал быть омраченным, имхо.




> А если натянуть одно на другое?


А вот с этого места можно поподробнее?  :Wink:

----------


## Руслан

Вот здесь Евгений Торчин говорит о сознании-сокровищнице.

"С безначальных времен в сознании-сокровищнице накапливается вся получаемая живым существом информация, весь приобретенный им опыт. Эта информация хранится там в виде информационных единиц, "семян" (биджа), которые в момент, определенный кармой, "прорастают", актуализируются в соответствующие образы внешнего мира и обстоятельства, следовательно, весь опыт есть не что иное, как различные состояния сознания с отвечающим им содержанием. Люди же в силу заблуждения приписывают свойства своего сознания внешним вещам, поступая подобно спящему, воспринимающему порожденные сознанием образы в качестве вещей внешнего мира. Следует отметить, что ранняя виджнянавада ("Йогачара бхуми" – "Трактат о ступенях делания йоги") признавала существование внешнего мира, служащего "опорой" для сознания, но зрелая форма этого учения, представленная комментариями Дхармапалы (IV в.) и составленным на их основе компендиумом "Виджяптиматра сиддхи шастра" ("Компендиум учения о только осознавании", кит. "Чэн вэй ши лунь"; составитель – Сюань-цзан, VII в.), отрицает существование чего-либо вне сознания..."

----------


## Калдэн

> Вот здесь Евгений Торчин говорит о сознании-сокровищнице.
> 
> "С безначальных времен в сознании-сокровищнице накапливается вся получаемая живым существом информация, весь приобретенный им опыт. Эта информация хранится там в виде информационных единиц, "семян" (биджа), которые в момент, определенный кармой, "прорастают", актуализируются в соответствующие образы внешнего мира и обстоятельства, следовательно, весь опыт есть не что иное, как различные состояния сознания с отвечающим им содержанием.


Здесь  Торчинов пишет о алайя - виджняне (кунжи намше).

----------


## Толя

Про клиштамановиджняну я читал, спасибо  :Wink: . Есть работа Ильи Утехина по этой теме.  Ее когда то давно Хуанди вроде бы выкладывал. Но я ее всю не разобрал, только часть. Дело в том, что 51 ментальный элелемент, сам по себе не плох. Судя по тому, что пишет Лонгченпа. Он не пишет об этом прямо и вообще про 51 элемент не говорит, но в одной из глав рассматривает проявление мудростей качеств. Про то, что на вывороте для нас - это клеши... Я бы хотел, в идеале, например, не просто все обозначить, а построить некую цепочку, что-ли. Грубо говоря. Про натянуть одно-на другое я думаю, что это возможно в смысле содержания некоторых сознаний и их взаимоотношений. Но только отчасти. Не всех.

----------


## Alex

А мне вот пришло в голову - а можно ли вообще выстроить такое четкое соответствие? Не является ли оно, скорее, описательным? 
Вот, например - общеизвестная модель преображения пяти клеш в пять джнян. А вот в Калачакра-тантре соотношение клеш с джнянами другое, чем в прочих системах. Более того - есть и вариант преображения в пять джнян пяти виджнян (если считать панчадвара-виджняны за одну и добавить амала-виджняну).
То есть мы имеем некую смену модели функционирования, которая описывается определенными категориями. Вот.

----------


## Alex

Кстати, матрика 100 дхарм йогачары живет вот тут (с санскритскими терминами, хорошо бы еще и тибетские - они иногда дают неожиданный оттенок значения):
http://www.lioncity.net/buddhism/ind...e=post&id=5313

----------


## До

Переведу кусок из _Абхидхармасамуччаи_ Асанги.
*Определение группы сознания*
Каково определение группы сознания (_vijnana skandhavyavasthana_)?
Это
1) ум (_citta_),
2) умственный орган (_manas_), а так-же
3) сознание (_vijnana_).

1) Что есть ум (_читта_)? Это базовое сознание всех семян (_sarvabijakam alayavijnanam_) наполненное следами (_vasanaparibhavita_) групп (_skandha_), элементов (_dhatu_) и сфер чувств (_ayatana_). Вызревающее сознание (_vipakavijnana_) и назначающее сознание (_adanavijnana_) тоже самое, как результат накопления этих следов (_tad vasanacitata_).

2) Что есть умственный орган (_манас_)? Это объект базового сознания (_alayavijnanaalambana_) который всегда содержит природу само-полагания связаннаю с четырьмя загрязнениями, т.е. верой в "себя" (_atmadristi_), привязанность к "себе" (_atmasneha_), гордость "я есть" (asmimana) и неведение (_avidya_). Он присутствует повсеместно (_sarvatraga_), в благих (_kusala_), неблагих (_akusala_) и нейтральных (_avyakrita_) состояниях, кроме случая когда кто-то видит Путь (_margasammukhibhava_), погружения в прекращение (_nirodhasamapatti_), уровеня мудрецов (_asaiksabhumi_). Это так-же сознание которое прекращается прямо перед шестью сознаниями.
(Другой вариант.)
2) Что есть мыслительная/умственная чувственная способность (_манас_)? Алаявиджняна, как объект (_alayavijnanaalambana_), который всегда сопровождает то, что относится к природе постижения (nature of conceiving) (_manyanyatmaka_), которая связанна с четырьмя загрязнениями, т.е. взглядом "я" (_atmadristi_), эгоизмом (_atmasneha_), представлением "_я есть_"/чувством индивидуальности (_asmimana_), и неведением (_avidya_). [Это относящееся к природе постижения, т.е. _манас_] присутсивует везде (_sarvatraga_), в благих (_kusala_), неблагих (_akusala_) и нейтральных (_avyakrita_) состояниях, кроме случая видения Пути (_margasammukhibhava_), погружения в прекращение (_nirodhasamapatti_), стадии за пределами тренировки (_asaiksabhumi_), а так-же сознания которое немедленно прекратилось среди шести видов сознаний.

3) Что есть сознание (_виджняна_)? Оно включает шесть групп сознаний: зрительное, слуховое, обонятельное, вкусовое, осязательное и мыслительное сознания.
- Что есть зрительное сознание? Это сообщение (announcement) (_prativijnapti_) имеющее глаз как свою основу и видимую форму как свой объект.
- Что есть слуховое сознание? Это реакция (reaction) имеющая ухо как основу и звук как объект.
- Что есть обонятельное сознание? Это реакция имеющая нос как основу и запах как объект.
- Что есть вкусовое сознание? Это реакция имеющая язык как основу и вкус как объект.
- Что есть осязательное сознание? Это реакция имеющая тело как объект и осязаемое как объект.
- Что есть умственныое сознание? Это реакция имеющая умственный орган (_манас_) как основу и умственные объекты (_дхармы_) как объект.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.08.2016)

----------


## Alex

Спасибо, До1. Пара вопросов:
- это вы с чего переводили? есть ссылка на оригинал?
- asaiksabhumi - я так понимаю, это ашайкша-марга, то есть пятый путь Махаяны (состояние Будды)?
- "Это также сознание которое прекращается прямо перед шестью сознаниями". Не совсем понятно, что в данном контексте имеется в виду. У Лонгченпы видел схожий момент, если не поздно приду домой, напишу.

----------


## До

- С перевода на английский Ами Мигме Чодрон перевода Валпола Рахулы на французский (с санскрит+тиб+кит). (_gampoabbey.org/translations2_)
- Asaiksa, lit., ”he who has no further need of training”.
- Не знаю.

----------


## Толя

Есть онлайн переводчик:

http://www.thdl.org/tibetan/servlet/...?thdlBanner=on

Санскрито-тиб-анг. Я его как-то пробовал закачать, но после 20 мб забил. Он, правда много очень выдает.

----------


## До

> Есть онлайн переводчик:
> 
> http://www.thdl.org/tibetan/servlet/...?thdlBanner=on
> 
> Санскрито-тиб-анг. Я его как-то пробовал закачать, но после 20 мб забил. Он, правда много очень выдает.


Я что-то давно уже не могу понять как пользоваться этими онлайн словарями на THDL. http://www.thdl.org/reference/dictionary.html Скажем хочу найти слово samskara, не находит..

----------


## Alex

Не знаю, у меня без проблем. Вот тут:
http://www.thdl.org/tibetan/servlet/...?thdlBanner=on
тибетский словарь, а вот тут:
http://webapps.uni-koeln.de/tamil/
санскритский. Правда, чтобы тибетским пользоваться, нужно знать транслитерацию по Уэйли.
Вот пример:

----------


## До

Так я спрашиваю про словари на THDL. Если я хочу найти какими словами на тибетском обозначается _samskara_, что делать?

----------


## Alex

А, тогда я просто не понял. Онлайн, как я понимаю, никак. Но там же вроде можно махавьютпатти скачать?
ЗЫ: "санскара" по-тибетски - 'dus byed

----------


## Толя

Ага... Из книги:

Анализ или узнавание объекта как "это есть это" является мыслью или сознанием ума.

Далее:

То сознание, которое немедленно возникает в момент прекращения аспекта сознания сокровищницы-основы и шести  сознаний чувств - есть мысль (йид). 

Цитата из Абхидхармакошы (какой не указано) - "Сознание, возникающее немедленно после прекращения шести сознаний есть ум"

Далее:

Отчетливое восприятие без оценивания - Сознание Сокровищницы Основы (ССО)

Мысль (объектная gZung-Ba'i rTog-Pa) "это-это" - ум (sems) с пометкой, что иногда sems - это ССО

Анализ восприятелем (субъектная мысль - 'Dzin-Pa'i rTog-Pa), которое порождает карму, то есть - омраченный ум.

Надо все это обмозговать....

----------


## Толя

'Dzin-Pa'i rTog-Pa, как и gZung-Ba'i rTog-Pa  - это один из 4 изменяемых ментальных элементов (aniyata) в списке 100 дхарм. По словарю Jim Valby в THDL обе - vitarka. 

Скорее всего - Объектная мысль gZung-Ba'i rTog-Pa - это vitarka, как начало, а субъектная мысль 'Dzin-Pa'i rTog-Pa - vicara, как последующий анализ.

----------


## Alex

Вот набрел тут на любопытный тред:
http://www.lioncity.net/buddhism/ind...howtopic=35819
Он, правда, имеет довольно опосредованное отношение к нашей теме (я так понимаю, мы говорим о 8 сознаниях *в контексте писаний Лонгченпы,* да?), но где-то страницы с 11-12 начинается как раз самое интересное.
Основные действующие лица там - Namdrol, сакьяпинский ачарья, серьезный товарищ, непримиримый противник жентонга, и Emptyuniverse, хозяин соответствующего сайта. И вставляет свои порой ценные комментарии Imago, т.е. не кто иной, как Пламен.

По ходу чтения у меня возник "технический" вопрос (м.б. не стоит его особо обсуждать, а если обсуждение возникнет, выделить в отдельный тред, чтобы не растекаться здесь мыслью по древу) касаемо соотношения rang rig pa'i ye shes и sems nyid. Намдрол пишет:




> Chogyal Namkhai Norbu needs to communicate with people. Many people are familiar with the idea of the "nature of the mind"-- we have this idea in Sakya and Kagyu and Gelugpa. So we say "rigpa" is the nature of the mind. It gives people some idea. So there is a great danger of making a mistake if we simply think that essence, nature and compassion are merely a way of describing the nature of the mind in the same way that the union of clarity and emptiness describe the nature of the mind in the Sakya and Kagyu teachings.
> 
> But in reality the nature of the mind truth be told is not rigpa, but mind is rather the rtsal energy [thugs rje] of rigpa that has become contaminated with karmic winds. Remove the contaminant karmic winds, rtsal dissolves back in the basis and mind disappears. You can read this in many places like Flight of the Garuda, Yazhi, ChNN's klong gsal series and so on.


Может кто-нибудь из сведущих товарищей прокомментировать эту цитату? У меня такое впечатление, что понятие sems nyid употребляется в двух значениях: как характеристика ума, т.е. единство пустоты и ясности (stong gsal), которое не является rig pa, и как синоним de shegs nying po - а каково в таком разе его соотношение с rig pa?

А еще не могу удержаться от того, чтобы процитировать Намдрола (ну, вряд ли все будут 15 страниц треда читать):




> I don't think, from a Vajrayana point of view, that this argument we are having amounts to much at all. It's a form of Buddhist entertainment. This is an argument over how to properly read Indian sutrayana teachings.
> 
> It has little bearing on Vajrayana, actually.
> 
> Why? Because when one is a real Vajrayana practitioner, meaning as long as one has received direct introduction or the four empowerments in a proper way, whatever view of emptiness one holds in post meditation, whether Yogacara [i.e emptiness as the mere absence of subjects and objects in consciousness] or Madhyamaka [i.e. emptiness as freedom from all extremes] does not matter since the view of emptiness within equipoise will be based on the introduction at the time of the empowerment which is always the emptiness free from extremes.

----------


## Толя

Вроде как Намдрол все правильно пишет. Щас еще подумаю.
...

Подумал. Пустота, ясность и способность к познанию - это характеристики ума. Если бы Ригпа было природой ума в понимании ясности и пустоты, то пребывание в ясности и пустоте было бы созерцанием, как оно понимается в дзогчен менгагдэ. Но ясность и пустота - это ньям, переживание.

...

Но, про Семнид Лонгченпа пишет только в Шингта Ченпо (Великая Колесница), давая его значение как 


> Это разные названия, подразумевающие Природу Ума (Sems-Nyid), которая обозначается как Универсальная Сокровищница-основа в отношении достижения нирваны или как Сокровищница-основа разнообразных следов в отношении впадения в сансару.


 То есть аспект Ригпа там упоминается, правда в какой роли?

Но, там же он пишет и про  Сущность (Ngo-bo), Природу (Rang-bZhin), Сострадание (Thugs-rJe), как качества Абсолютной Сокровищницы-Основы. 

Надо еще подумать.

----------


## Толя

Кажись, я понял и сейчас мне будет стыдно. Вернее - уже стыдно.


В Сэмде видимости понимаются как ум, ум как пустота, а пустота как коренная осознанность, коренная осознанность и пустота - как единство.
Основополагающий момент здесь заключается в том, что изначальная мудрость Sems-Nyid Kun-Byed rGyal-Po, Семнид Кунжед Гьялпо - есть лишь аспект ясности и сознания ума (если ум с маленькой буквы, то это - sems, так указано в книге), а не самопроизвольно возникающая коренная осознанность Дзогчен. Но она называется изначальной мудростью, поскольку ум (sems) обладает и аспектом ясности и аспектом пустоты. То есть то, о чем говорится в Сэмде - это получается и есть Сэмнид. И Лонгченпа в труде Великая Колесница (откуда большая часть всего написанного о 8 сознаниях) говорит только о таком Сэмнид. С точки зрения Сэмде. Нигде больше, в разделах о трегчод он о ней не упоминает...

----------


## Толя

То, что относится к видимостям Основы - это уже менгагдэ. Объяснение Энергии в Семдэ совсем другое.

----------


## Alex

Во. Теперь, кажись, и мне понятно. Только непонятно, почему Толе стыдно.
Итак, можно сказать, что sems nyid употребляется в двух весьма отличающихся друг от друга значениях.
В некоторых источниках (в том числе в Сэмдэ, да?) - это "природа" ума (дословно с тибетского - "умство", "умность"), т.е. некие свойства ума, характеризующие его (как, например, мы говорим, что "природа" огня - жар, а "природа" воды - мокрость). А именно - ясность и пустота (вернее, их единство). Могут быть и другие характеристики, например, блаженство. Обнаружение этой природы - это ньям.
В других источниках (я так понял, в Упадеше) sems nyid - это "природа" ума как его "основа", "субстрат" или "источник". Это 


> Универсальная Сокровищница-основа (Don-Gyi Kun-gZhi) в отношении достижения нирваны или Сокровищница-основа разнообразных следов (Bag-Ch'ags sNa Tshogs-Pa'i Kun-gZhi) в отношении впадения в сансару.


 Одним из ее аспектов является 


> Первичная сокровищница-основа единства (sByor-Ba Don-Gyi Kun-gZhi),


 то есть rang rig pa'i ye shes, или rig pa. Будучи "сопряжена" с карма-пранами, rig pa "порождает" ум (в широком смысле, то есть 8 виджнян). 
В этом случае словоупотребление "sems nyid" не вполне оправдано, т.к. мы, собственно, говорим не о "природе", а скорее об "основе". Например, дрова являются "основой" огня, т.к. при сопряжении со спичками порождают огонь. Но дрова при этом не являются огнем. Дрова также могут выступать как "основа" грибов, если сопрягаются не со спичками, а с сыростью. Можно сказать, что дрова "нейтральны" по отношению к костру и к плесени, но "содержат" в себе различные аспекты, позволяющие проявиться тому или другому.
Обнаружение rig pa - это "созерцание". 
Таким образом, rig pa также может называться "sems nyid", но *в другом значении*, и смешение этих значений порождает невообразимую путаницу.
Я правильно понял?

----------


## До

> В некоторых источниках (в том числе в Сэмдэ, да?) - это "природа" ума (дословно с тибетского - "умство", "умность"), т.е. некие свойства ума, характеризующие его (как, например, мы говорим, что "природа" огня - жар, а "природа" воды - мокрость).


 Я опять не в тему, но я бы так никогда не сказал, а назвал бы жар и влажность - качествами. А по природе вода, это вещество, а огонь хим.реация, процесс. Таким образом с моей т.з. природа определяет характер, и границы возможного. А качество, это одно из множества точек зрения, например вода жидкая, или огонь светит, или имеет цвет.
И в итоге пустота, это природа всего. Так как именно пустота как причинность определяет возможный характер взаимодействия, возникновения, и прекращения. Ничего не происходит без причин - это природа. К примеру, материальное, по своей природе, не может появляться из ниоткуда, а может лишь преобразовываться из чего-то, а информация по своей природе может нелицензионно копироваться.




> А именно - ясность и пустота (вернее, их единство). Могут быть и другие характеристики, например, блаженство. Обнаружение этой природы - это ньям.


 Ну и вот, ясность и пустота, блаженство, мудрость, активность и т.д. это лишь качества которые могут иногда проявляться?, или качества которые всегда присуствуют?, или природа _определяющая_ характер?




> В других источниках (я так понял, в Упадеше) sems nyid - это "природа" ума как его "основа", "субстрат" или "источник".


 По моему мнению, это ближе к природе как я её понимаю, только природа тут не формулируется прямо, а 1) подразумевая причинность 2) называется одна из причин, по знанию которой мы можем понимать соответствующие природные ограничения.

----------


## Alex

Ну, тут на самом деле нужно учитывать тибетскую семантику. В слове sems nyid ничего ни про какую "природу" (равно как и про "качества") нет. Дословно это значит "умство", "умность" (или, м.б., лучше по-английски "mindness", "mindity").
Так что я бы, ИМХО, говорил о потенциально присутствующих качествах, которые могут актуально проявляться в зависимости от вторичных причин.



> По моему мнению, это ближе к природе как я её понимаю, только природа тут не формулируется прямо, а 1) подразумевая причинность 2) называется одна из причин, по знанию которой мы можем понимать соответствующие природные ограничения.


Извиняюсь, но я не понял  :Frown:   (наверное, вредно в пятницу допоздна на работе сидеть)

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Я опять не в тему, но я бы так никогда не сказал, а назвал бы жар и влажность - качествами. А по природе вода, это вещество, а огонь хим.реация, процесс. Таким образом с моей т.з. природа определяет характер, и границы возможного. А качество, это одно из множества точек зрения, например вода жидкая, или огонь светит, или имеет цвет.


... ну вот в том-то и дело, что вы сейчас не узнаёте огонь и воду непосредственно, соприкасаясь с жаром и влажностью. природа или сущность - неотлемо присущее свойство, качество. Природа не может ничего определять, и уж никак не границы возможного. Она порождается в результате кармически- различающего сознавания индивидуума.




> И в итоге пустота, это природа всего. Так как именно пустота как причинность определяет возможный характер взаимодействия, возникновения, и прекращения. Ничего не происходит без причин - это природа. К примеру, материальное, по своей природе, не может появляться из ниоткуда, а может лишь преобразовываться из чего-то, а информация по своей природе может нелицензионно копироваться.


Пустота - не природа всего, а одно из как минимум двух присущих качеств, которые по сути нераздельны. Причинность - не в пустоте, а в способности ума сознавать. 'Ничего не происходит без причины' - кармическое видение, обусловленное рождением и накоплением кармических потенциалов и склонностей. 




> Ну и вот, ясность и пустота, блаженство, мудрость, активность и т.д. это лишь качества которые могут иногда проявляться?, или качества которые всегда присуствуют?, или природа _определяющая_ характер?


Что значит всегда присутствуют? Они присутствуют изначально. 
Тут вопрос, вобщем-то, не терминологический. 




> По моему мнению, это ближе к природе как я её понимаю, только природа тут не формулируется прямо, а 1) подразумевая причинность 2) называется одна из причин, по знанию которой мы можем понимать соответствующие природные ограничения.


все же в Упадешу-то причинность, определения, ограничения тащить не стоит )

----------


## До

Ну мне интересно про природу.



> Ну, тут на самом деле нужно учитывать тибетскую семантику. В слове sems nyid *ничего ни про какую "природу" (равно как и про "качества") нет*. Дословно это значит "умство", "умность" (или, м.б., лучше по-английски "mindness", "mindity"). Так что я бы, ИМХО, говорил о потенциально присутствующих качествах, которые могут актуально проявляться в зависимости от вторичных причин.


 Если _sems nyid_ означает mind*ness* и mind*ity*, то вы просто незаметили суффикс одозначающий "качество".



> *-ness* продуктивная модель; образует от прилагательных существительные со значением "качество" или "состояние"
> *-ness* ·- A suffix used to form abstract nouns expressive of quality or state; as, goodness, greatness.
> *-ity ; -ety, -ty* образует существительные от прилагательных со значением признака, свойства





> По моему мнению, это ближе к природе как я её понимаю, только природа тут не формулируется прямо, а 1) подразумевая причинность 2) называется одна из причин, по знанию которой мы можем понимать соответствующие природные ограничения.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Извиняюсь, но я не понял   (наверное, вредно в пятницу допоздна на работе сидеть)


 В принципе и первый вид "природы" можно свести к природе в смысле "качество проявляющееся по природе". Во втором примере я писал на основе вашего примра с дровами. Если природа огня дрова, то, по сути, единственная природа на которую тут указывается - причинность. А дрова, или качество (как в первом примере), это частности рассмотрения.

----------


## До

> все же в Упадешу-то причинность, определения, ограничения тащить не стоит )


 В какую упадешу? Ох, я видать совсем не в тему...  :Stick Out Tongue:  




> ... ну вот в том-то и дело, что вы сейчас не узнаёте огонь и воду непосредственно, соприкасаясь с жаром и влажностью. природа или сущность - неотлемо присущее свойство, качество. Природа не может ничего определять, и уж никак не границы возможного. Она порождается в результате кармически- различающего сознавания индивидуума.


Я не говорил про "что качество чего", а про различение природы от качества. Тоесть для вас природа и качество тождественно и следовательно там что-то, я же говорю о различении природы от качеств.
Считать качества природой, это на мой взгляд махровая метафизика и введение сущностей. К примеру, что в воде есть природа влажности, текучести, растворимости, а в дровах природа огня, плавучести, звучности, теплопроводности, мягкости, желтизны, крольчатины и т.д.




> *Флогистон* (от греч. phlogistós - воспламеняемый, горючий), в представлениях химиков 18 в. гипотетическое начало горючести. Согласно учению о Ф., основоположником которого является Г. Э. Шталь, все горючие вещества (дерево, масла) и неблагородные металлы (медь, железо, свинец, олово) состоят из Ф., выделяемого при горении или обжиге, и золы ("окалины", "извести").
> 
> *Флогистон*, хим., летучее вещество, выделяющееся, согласно теории Шталя (1723, иначе теория Ф.), при горении и окислении в виде пламени и тепла. Со времени открытия Пристли кислорода и работ Лавуазье теория Ф. отвергнута, и выяснена истинная природа процесса горения.





> Пустота - не природа всего, а одно из как минимум двух присущих качеств, которые по сути нераздельны. Причинность - не в пустоте, а в способности ума сознавать. 'Ничего не происходит без причины' - кармическое видение, обусловленное рождением и накоплением кармических потенциалов и склонностей.


 Причинность бывает разная, метафизическая причинность ложна, а буддийская взаимозависимость правильная. Пустота как раз природа, если различать качества от природы. Пустота означает отсутствие атмана, сущностей, крайностей. Т.е. не метафизический способ существания, а обусловленный. Для метафизического существования фантазируются сущности, для правильного все _так, а не иначе_.




> Что значит всегда присутствуют? Они присутствуют изначально. 
> Тут вопрос, вобщем-то, не терминологический.


 Это я спрашиваю. Чтоб различить эти качества потенциальные или проявленные. Дрова же не горят если их не поджечь, но природу горючести не теряют.

----------


## Толя

Из книги:

Семдэ: Ум (Семнид) - основа возникновения видимостей и, как поверхность зеркала, свободен от измерений и пристрастий. 

В главе про восемь сознаний, судя по всему, семнид=ригпа, потому что в семдэ,  "видимости воспринимаются как ум, проявляющийся через энергию rtsal действие rol-ba и украшения rgyan. Эта энергия - аспект чистой осознанности и чистого движения. Тело и мир вместилище - украшения, загрязненный ум, пять врат и т.д. - действие. Что такое цэл - не уточняется.

Еще говорится, что Семдэ - освобождает от необходимости отвергать, НО не освобождает от противоядий: *ясности и осознанности*. Лонгдэ же обнаруживает *ясность и осознанность как пустоту*, НО возможно появление привязанности к пустоте. Менгагдэ же - выходит за пределы и того и другого, как единство качеств Нгово-Рангжин-Тугджей. Имхо, очень тонкий момент.

Кста, если уж на то пошло, то говорить: *пустота-природа изначально присутствуют* то надо понимать *как* они присутствуют. Чтобы они не стали фикцией и т.д.  Понимать что такое ясность-пустота. Что это, по сути - способ описания "одного и того же", но с учетом невозникновения у слушателя ложных воззрений.

----------


## Толя

У меня общий предварительный вариант выглядит примерно вот так, сверяясь с книгой:

Сокровищница-основа вследствие неведения разворачивается по своим аспектам:

Абсолютная изначальная сокровищница-основа (Ye Don-Gyi Kun-gZhi) - Она, по сути не является ни сансарой ни нирваной - основа качеств 

того и другого. Но из-за неведения, вместе со вторым аспектом служит фундаментом сансары и одновременно присутствует как способность достичь освобождения (Лонгченпа приводит цитату из Уттаратантры про это).

Первичная сокровищница-основа единства (sByor-Ba Don-Gyi Kun-gZhi) - как основа аспекта действия кармы. И вообще как основа всего остального благодаря аспекту ясности.

Эти два аспекта можно обозначить как потенциальность т.е. взаимозависимость... 

Сокровищница-основа разнообразных следов (Bag-Ch'ags sNa Tshogs-Pa'i Kun-gZhi) - разворачивается как восемь сознаний, органы-способности и их врожденные склонности (васаны - словарь TDHL багчаги). 

Сокровищница-основа тела кармических следов (Bag-Ch'ags Lus-Kyi Kun-gZhi) - развертывается как какое-либо тело, являющееся опорой для органов-способностей и т.д.

Все это пронизывает друг друга и т.д.


Далее: Шесть органов-свособностей (индрий) - врата кармы. Шесть объектов (вишайя) - объекты кармы (??). Сознание Сокровищницы-Основы обеспечивает пространство для накопления кармы (Скорее всего оно больше соотносится с двумя первыми аспектами Сокровищницы основы) 

Сокровищницу-основу сравнивают с местом, где карма хранится и домом, где это место находится. Создателем же кармы является благой, неблагой и нейтральный ум.

Приводятся два наблюдения Лонгченпы - одно раннее - что шесть сознаний без участия омраченного ума порождают карму. Второе - что, шесть сознаний не порождают карму. Не уточняется подробно, что имеется ввиду. На предыдущей странице написано, что только в результате следования учению такое качество обретается. 

Большим вопросом для меня остается взаимоотношение 8 сознаний.  :Frown: 

Вот на странице 239, вкратце про акт "познания":

Сознание сокровищницы-основы - ум(sems), подобно ясности зеркала а пять сознаний - возникновение отражений без узнавания. Их 

узнавание - мысль (yid) - "это есть это" - сознание ума. Потом включается сознание омраченного ума. 

На стр.241

Сознание сокровищницы-Основы - аспект "чувствования", которому присуща ясность без узнавания субъекта и объекта. ...Все чувства (перечисляется 5 без ума) покуда не возникает никаких мыслей являются сознаниями чувств...Отчетливые видимости, возникающие еще до контакта с ними чувств - дхармы сознания ума. Аспект объекта - феномен, а аспект его возникновения в чувствах - сознание ума. 

Сознание, немедленно возникающее в момент прекращения сознания Сокровищницы-Основы и шести (?) сознаний чувств есть мысль (yid).


Шестиединая Виджняна - это, как До1 перевел - реакция, сам факт того, что нечто воспринимается. 

Ум-манас - то, что основывается на предыдущем моменте сознаний чувств. Это и орган-способность с опорой в нечувственных вишайях и "координатор" всего воспринимающегося.

Как vitarka может быть сознанием ума я пока не понимаю.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Как vitarka может быть сознанием ума я пока не понимаю.


возмжно, это связано с джняной и нет места неведению трех миров ... ум естественно свободен, не цепляясь, не следуя за объектом, не отвлекаясь, но и не напрягаясь, не концептуализируя пребывает

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Кста, если уж на то пошло, то говорить: *пустота-природа изначально присутствуют* то надо понимать *как* они присутствуют. Чтобы они не стали фикцией и т.д.  Понимать что такое ясность-пустота. Что это, по сути - способ описания "одного и того же", но с учетом невозникновения у слушателя ложных воззрений.


А что нужно делать, чтобы они не стали фикцией?

----------


## Грег

Эх... друзья...
Слова обсуждаете...
Концепции, одни концепции - ЭТО-ТО, а ЭТО - ЭТО...
Вы бы хоть договорились с какой точки зрения обсуждаете, а то у одного Упадеша, у другого собственное мнение, а третий, вообще, в пятницу допоздна на работе сидит. :Wink:  
 :Smilie: 

(Без обид!)

----------


## Alex

Ну вот, практик дзогчена и махамудры пришел  :Frown:  
Кабздец теме...
ЗЫ: Сергей, не обижайтесь, пожалуйста, но вроде как, по крайней мере, мы с Толей друг друга вполне понимаем (даже в пятницу вечером на работе). До1 и впрямь не всегда в нужной перспективе, но это потому, что он, похоже, не вполне знаком с тибетской традицией (хотя его замечания, как правило, точны, обдуманны и дают пищу для размышлений. Да и вообще он товарищ серьезный и знающий. Уважаю).
А как Вы вообще представляете себе общение, если не на основе концепций? Главное, что за ними стоит. За других говорить не буду, но я вполне понимаю, о чем говорю, в соотношении с практикой, в первую очередь.
ЗЫЗЫ: А вообще я в пятницу вечером предпочитаю пиво и дакинь (жена, если ты это читаешь - это шутка!)

----------


## Грег

> ЗЫ: Сергей, не обижайтесь, пожалуйста, но вроде как, по крайней мере, мы с Толей друг друга вполне понимаем (даже в пятницу вечером на работе).


Аааа... У вас междусобойчик...  :Smilie:  Извиняюсь... Но думаю, его лучше по ПС устраивать, извините если обидел.

PS. А на что мне-то нужно обижаться?  :Smilie: 



> До1 и впрямь не всегда в нужной перспективе, но это потому, что он, похоже, не вполне знаком с тибетской традицией (хотя его замечания, как правило, точны, обдуманны и дают пищу для размышлений. Да и вообще он товарищ серьезный и знающий. Уважаю).


Знания у До1 действительно есть неплохие. Жаль только, что он на них слишком твёрдо стоит. (До1 без обид  :Smilie:  - это так, личные впечатления, раз уж о вас речь зашла).



> А как Вы вообще представляете себе общение, если не на основе концепций? Главное, что за ними стоит. За других говорить не буду, но я вполне понимаю, о чем говорю, в соотношении с практикой, в первую очередь.


Есть области знаний, в которых наличие концепций - препятствие к пониманию.
На мой взгляд (прошу прощения за высказывание личной точки зрения), обсуждаемые цитаты Лонгчепы относятся именно к этим областям знаний.
Поэтому, ввиду того, что вы не по ПС общаетесь, а в общей теме, хотелось бы услышать - с какой точки зрения вы обсуждаете эти концепции.



> ЗЫЗЫ: А вообще я в пятницу вечером предпочитаю пиво и дакинь (жена, если ты это читаешь - это шутка!)


В общем-то, речь не о ваших занятиях в пятницу  :Smilie: .

Я говорил о том, что вы неизвестно что анализируете.
И каждый о своём  :Smilie: .


PS. Если вы укажите мне, где бы я называл себя "практиком дзогчена и махамудры", то я буду вам благодарен.  :Smilie: 

Впрочем, извиняюсь за "некоторые комментарии" и за то, что влез в то, что вы между собой понимаете.
Просто, мне показалось, что вы воздух обсуждаете.. Извините...

----------


## Alex

Сергей, касаемо "обсуждения воздуха" и "наличия концепций" - у вас в профиле написано, что вы следуете "тибетскому буддизму". Вспомните, на какие три вида подразделяется праджня согласно традиционным текстам тибетского буддизма.
Это так, типа подсказка. Извините, но в рамках этой темы я Вам больше отвечать не буду, так как тема мне интересна и я не хотел бы превращать ее в очередное болото.

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, касаемо "обсуждения воздуха" и "наличия концепций" - у вас в профиле написано, что вы следуете "тибетскому буддизму". Вспомните, на какие три вида подразделяется праджня согласно традиционным текстам тибетского буддизма.Это так, типа подсказка.


Это всё понятно - я'ж не против - обсуждайте,   :Smilie: .
Но, мне, как читателю открытой темы, интересно - с какой точки зрения идёт обсуждение текстов Лонгенпы.
Только и всего.
Всё'ж таки тема не закрытая и своё мнение я имею право высказать.



> Извините, но в рамках этой темы я Вам больше отвечать не буду, так как тема мне интересна и я не хотел бы превращать ее в очередное болото.


См. выше.

----------


## Грег

> Ну, тут на самом деле нужно учитывать тибетскую семантику. В слове sems nyid ничего ни про какую "природу" (равно как и про "качества") нет. Дословно это значит "умство", "умность" (или, м.б., лучше по-английски "mindness", "mindity").
> ...


Думаю, стоит привести слова самого автора (точнее, переводчика, кажись) обсуждаемой книги об употребляемых терминах "ум" и "природа ..." и контексте их применения:



> ...
> В этой книге понятие, означающее обычный ум (сем, Sems\ санскр. читта), переводится как «ум» или «сознание» со строчной буквы, а понятие, используемое для обозначения сущностной природы ума (семньид, Sems-Nyid\ санскр. читтата), — как «Ум», или «Сознание» — с заглавной.
> ...

----------


## Толя

>Концепции, одни концепции - ЭТО-ТО, а ЭТО - ЭТО...

Специально для вас, геше Джампа Тинлей:




> Однако не следует думать, что любое концептуальное познание неверно. Некоторые виды концептуального познания подводят нас к более правильному пониманию реального объекта. 
> .........
> Итак, концептуальное мышление может иметь под собой реальную основу, а может и не иметь. Другими словами, оно может быть достоверным или недостоверным. 
> .........
> Говоря о познании, буддисты выделяют три вида объектов, познаваемых нашим умом, а именно: явные, скрытые и весьма скрытые объекты. К явным объектам относятся все объекты, воспринимаемые напрямую пятью органами чувств. 
> 
> Второй вид объектов менее очевиден. Их можно познать только с помощью логического обоснования. Например, перед нами цветок. Мы не видели семени, из которого он вырос, однако посредством доводов можем заключить, что в основе его существования лежит некая причина. Эта причина – семя. Мы можем быть уверены в наличии семени благодаря логическому умозаключению. 
> 
> К подобным скрытым объектам относится большинство понятий буддийского учения, например: пустота, непостоянство, сансара, нирвана... Их можно познать посредством логики, доводов разума. И напротив, если не пользоваться умозаключениями, то наши представления об этих объектах будут не более, чем игрой воображения, пустыми фантазиями. 
> ...


Так что вы, Сергей, опять самосовершенно опростоволосились  :Wink: . Никто и не говорил здесь, что он является Буддой.

>Вы бы хоть договорились с какой точки зрения обсуждаете, а то у одного Упадеша, у другого собственное мнение, а третий, вообще, в пятницу допоздна на работе сидит.

Читайте внимательнее прежде чем советовать.  

>Есть области знаний, в которых наличие концепций - препятствие к пониманию.

Если бы я вас спросил - область знания ЧЕГО, то что бы вы ответили? 
Пункт а) изначального самосовершенства 
пункт б) звука света и лучей. 
Или что-то еще?   :Wink: 

>Если вы укажите мне, где бы я называл себя "практиком дзогчена и махамудры", то я буду вам благодарен.

Типа у вас в профиле никогда не было написано "дзогчен"? И сами вы никогда не говорили, дзогчен, дзогчен - в дзогчене так  :Wink:  Ну-ну... Свои сообщения вы лихо редактируете, как я заметил. Уже после ответа собеседника, правда  :Wink:  Насколько я помню про подпись, вы договорились до того, что эту подпись пришлось хм... убрать.  :Wink: 

>Просто, мне показалось, что вы воздух обсуждаете.. Извините...

Если вам показалось, то это и есть концепция чистой воды (да и достоверная ли?). Создали в уме образ и поехали. Зачем тогда советуете если сами тем же самым занимаетесь? Бодхичитту тренируете?  :Wink:  

>На мой взгляд (прошу прощения за высказывание личной точки зрения), обсуждаемые цитаты Лонгчепы относятся именно к этим областям знаний.

Ага, скрытая область знания... Метафизика типа... Ну-ну...

ЗЫ последняя ваша цитата - супер. То, что надо  :Wink:

----------


## Грег

Толя, я так понимаю, что в своей теме вы хотите обсудить меня, ибо вы задали вопросы именно мне и не по ПС, а в текущей теме, открытой вами же - *Прошу обратить внимание модераторов на это!* - более этого не повторится, но придётся ответить.
Ну что'ж  :Smilie:  вынужден повиноваться воле автора:



> Специально для вас, геше Джампа Тинлей:


Я это и сказал.



> Так что вы, Сергей, опять самосовершенно опростоволосились . Никто и не говорил здесь, что он является Буддой.


Ну почему же?  :Smilie: 
Вы о своём, а я о своём.
С вашей точки зрения я опростоволосился, но эта точка зрения всего лишь только ваша точкой зрения, основанная на вашем зании и понимании того, что вы не знаете.
В общем, имете право - не запрещено.



> Читайте внимательнее прежде чем советовать.


Что прочитал, о том и сказал.



> Если бы я вас спросил - область знания ЧЕГО, то что бы вы ответили?


Ничего.



> Типа у вас в профиле никогда не было написано "дзогчен"? И сами вы никогда не говорили, дзогчен, дзогчен - в дзогчене так.  Ну-ну... Свои сообщения вы лихо редактируете, как я заметил. Уже после ответа собеседника, правда  Насколько я помню про подпись, вы договорились до того, что эту подпись пришлось хм... убрать.


Ну... мало ли у кого чего написано... Как грится - и на заборе пишут...
Если я скажу, что считаю себя "таким-то", занимающимся "тем-то" или "тем-от", тогда и можно будет говорить. А пока этого нет, ваша оценка основывается на ваших домыслах - проверить-то вы всё равно не сможете  :Big Grin: .
А обсуждать я что хочешь могу. Если вы не согласны с тем, что я говорю, то это можно обсудить.
Редактирую, в основном, для уточнения смысла мною сказанного.
Иногда это поздно обнаруживаю...
Могу и ошибаться!



> Если вам показалось, то это и есть концепция чистой воды (да и достоверная ли?). Создали в уме образ и поехали. Зачем тогда советуете если сами тем же самым занимаетесь? Бодхичитту тренируете?


Возможно!... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Борюсь с этим... - Всё меньше и меньше обсуждать хочется...



> Ага, скрытая область знания... Метафизика типа... Ну-ну...


Ну почему же скрытая?
Сахар у всех, наверное, на столе лежит, но попробуйте концептуально объяснить его вкус тому, кто его не пробовал.  :Smilie: 


*Теперь по теме:*



> ЗЫ последняя ваша цитата - супер. То, что надо


Насколько я понял, в теме обсуждается содержимое определённой книги.
Alex засомневался, что в слове sems nyid может говориться какой-либо "природе".
Я обратил внимание на то, что говорится в самом начале этой книги о том, как правильно понимать значения употребляемых терминов.
ИМХО, достаточно учитывать это, чтобы не думать о тибетской семантике.

Приношу извинения! Более встревать не буду, ответа вы всё-равно не датите.

----------


## Толя

>Я это и сказал.

Вы не это сказали. Излюбленный приемчег - "я это и сказал". Но вы не это сказали.


>Ну почему же? 
Вы о своём, а я о своём.
С вашей точки зрения я опростоволосился, но эта точка зрения всего лишь только ваша точкой зрения, основанная на вашем зании и понимании того, что вы не знаете.
В общем, имете право - не запрещено.

Вы:
Эх... друзья...
Слова обсуждаете...
Концепции, одни концепции - ЭТО-ТО, а ЭТО - ЭТО...

Алекс написал:

А как Вы вообще представляете себе общение, если не на основе концепций? Главное, что за ними стоит. За других говорить не буду, но я вполне понимаю, о чем говорю, в соотношении с практикой, в первую очередь.

Вы:

Есть области знаний, в которых наличие концепций - препятствие к пониманию.
На мой взгляд (прошу прощения за высказывание личной точки зрения), обсуждаемые цитаты Лонгчепы относятся именно к этим областям знаний.

Итак, в цитате геше Джампа Тинлея не было ни слова о том, что концепция - препятствие к пониманию. Во-первых, они - разные. 

Во-вторых, вы, не уточняя о каких говорите, называете все препятствием к какому-то там знанию. Причем, к какому, сказать не хотите. 

В-третьих, у меня есть цитата из авторитетного источника (Тилопа) о том, что причина сансары - привязанность, а не что-то иное, типа концепции и т.п. 

Если бы вы хотели указать на ошибки, которые могут возникнуть, то ваша фраза, должна была звучать так: привязанности к концепциям и могут служить препятствием т.д. Но вы этого не знаете, скорее всего, поэтому и сделали неверный вывод, который противоречит приведенным цитатам. Вы не это сказали, а минимум допустили большую неточность. В разных разделах Лонгчен Рабджам говорит о разных воззрениях. Поэтому и ваше мнение - минимум, еще одна большая неточность. Еще один момент - мы не "толкуем" воззрения. 
Думаю, что люди не такие идиоты, чтобы напоминать им о форме в которой проходит обсуждение.

>Что прочитал, о том и сказал.

Это отговорка. 

Вы: Вы бы хоть договорились с какой точки зрения обсуждаете, а то у одного Упадеша, у другого собственное мнение, а третий, вообще, в пятницу допоздна на работе сидит.

"В пятницу допоздна на работе сидит" - к теме не относится. Человек вам привел пример, что даже в пятницу вечером он сохраняет понимание. Вот и все. Если вы упоминаете упадешу, то поняли с какой точки зрения человек пытается сказать. Как и все написанное, более менее содержит указания на воззрение. "Собственное мнение" - это надо обосновать. Вы прочитали невнимательно. И не трудились что-либо понять. Поэтому "Что прочитал, о том и сказал" - отговорка.


>Ничего.

Вы: Есть области знаний, в которых наличие концепций - препятствие к пониманию.

Я: Если бы я вас спросил - область знания ЧЕГО, то что бы вы ответили? 
Пункт а) изначального самосовершенства 
пункт б) звука света и лучей. 
Или что-то еще?

Вы: Ничего

Давать устную передачу вы не уполномочены. Вот и все. Вы, либо указываете на несоответсвия суждений воззрению, какому-либо там... А больше вариантов и нет.


>Ну... мало ли у кого чего написано... Как грится - и на заборе пишут...
Если я скажу, что считаю себя "таким-то", занимающимся "тем-то" или "тем-от", тогда и можно будет говорить. А пока этого нет, ваша оценка основывается на ваших домыслах - проверить-то вы всё равно не сможете .
А обсуждать я что хочешь могу. Если вы не согласны с тем, что я говорю, то это можно обсудить.
Редактирую, в основном, для уточнения смысла мною сказанного.
Иногда это поздно обнаруживаю...
Могу и ошибаться!

Графа традиция - это не забор. Вы себе написали - тибетский буддизм. Раньше было написано - дзогчен. Вот мы и говорим. Я вас не оцениваю, а делаю вывод. Приписывание оценки мне - уже ваше изобретение. Если вы даже скажете, что практикуете, то ваши сообщения от этого другими не станут. Обсуждать я вам ничего не запрещаю, а говорю о том, что вы обсуждать не умеете в разрезе заданной темы. Флудите то бишь.


>Возможно!... Борюсь с этим... - Всё меньше и меньше обсуждать хочется...

Вы на форуме с 09.05 и сообщений у вас 2,968. То, что вам хочется, не мое дело. А обсуждение вы очень странно ведете.


>Ну почему же скрытая?
Сахар у всех, наверное, на столе лежит, но попробуйте концептуально объяснить его вкус тому, кто его не пробовал.

Мы не обсуждаем вкус. Вообще любой вкус или состояние. И не говорим "как оно там". А рассматриваем взаимоотношения. Это еще один показатель того, что вы читали по диагонали и не готовы к обсуждению.

>Насколько я понял, в теме обсуждается содержимое определённой книги.
Alex засомневался, что в слове sems nyid может говориться какой-либо "природе".
Я обратил внимание на то, что говорится в самом начале этой книги о том, как правильно понимать значения употребляемых терминов.
ИМХО, достаточно учитывать это, чтобы не думать о тибетской семантике.

Приношу извинения! Более встревать не буду, ответа вы всё-равно не датите.

Вопрос о "природе" уже рассматривали мы. И я конкретно, приводил эти слова из книги. О чем это говорит уже в какой раз - судите сами.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Вы не это сказали. Излюбленный приемчег - "я это и сказал". Но вы не это сказали.


Толя, мне следует отвечать на ваши замечания? Скиньте их мне по ПС, дабы не мусорить в теме.

Извините, если что...
Более не буду мешать обсуждению.

----------


## Толя

Когда мне нужны будут ваши рекомендации я сообщу. Переспрашивать, что имел ввиду  Сергей Ракитин и с какой точки зрения его посты вдруг станут понятными мне не нужно, если он сам об этом не заботится ни в коей мере. Я не обижался и извиняться не надо. 




> Скиньте их мне по ПС, дабы не мусорить в теме.


Мусором можно назвать такое сообщение, которое не информативно. И вам того же  :Big Grin: .

ЗЫ: А где про рекомендации и переспросы?  :Big Grin:  опять отредактировали...

----------


## Калдэн

Что за бардак !    :EEK!:  
 И мы не в детском саду , где  скажут: "Он  первый начал !"

----------


## Skyku

Да чего ж сразу и бардак.

Ну есть у Сергея Ракитина свойство, которое я окрестил для себя - баламут.
Ну а раз реагирует народ в ответ, значит есть чем  :Smilie: 

Такая вот - "тренировка на форуме".

----------


## Калдэн

> Ну а раз реагирует народ в ответ, значит есть чем .
> 
> Такая вот - "тренировка на форуме".


 Ну ежели  всё это ради тренировки на форуме... :Big Grin:  
В процессе обучения восточных единоборств , например в айкидо , учат бережно относится к своему партнёру . Без него вы не сможете освоить  технику и полученные знания . *Учат ли подобному в буддийских диспутах ?*
 Кажется , впрочем если я тоже не совсем ещё забыл , есть такая парамита в практике Бодхисаттвы - парамита терпения (кшанти) , или  ещё - чистое видение в Тантре . А то мы всё  "Дзогчен !" и "Дзогчен !"... :Smilie: 
 И не будем участников  буддийского форума разделять на "баламутов" и других . 
Побольше всем нам доброты и сострадания !

----------


## Грег

> ...
> ЗЫ: А где про рекомендации и переспросы?  опять отредактировали...


Отправил вам по ПС, как не относящееся к теме...

----------


## Толя

Дело в том, что чистое видение и бодхичитта ассоциируется у некоторых с их личным ощущением - нравится вот им что-то или нет. Если не нравится,  реакция пошла -  типа, нету ни видения чистого ни бодхичитты. А если все обходительно, с улыбочкой  - то вот это ДА, Практег! Реально с бодхичиттой и с чистым видением  :Big Grin:  То, что люди флудят иногда - ни для кого не секрет. И ничего страшного, что им об этом иногда напоминают. Это не говорит ни о наличии бодхичитты и чистого видения ни об их отсутствии. Что там и как в айкидо значения не имеет никакого. Поменьше бы нам заблуждений и неверных выводов, а то увязнем с добротой и состраданием по самое не балуйся  :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Поменьше бы нам заблуждений и неверных выводов, а то увязнем с добротой и состраданием по самое не балуйся


Точно, Толя!  :Smilie: 
Тут главное мудрость накопить правильную, без заблуждений и неверных выводов, а доброту и сострадание христианам оставить!

Доброта и сострадание приводят буддиста к заблуждениям и неверным выводам?
И благодаря им можно увязнуть в заблуждениях?
Правильно я ваши слова понял?

PS. Куда вот только такая тактика приведёт...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Толя

>Точно, Толя! 
Тут главное мудрость накопить правильную, без заблуждений и неверных выводов, а доброту и сострадание христианам оставить!

Я такого не говорил. И христиан вообще не упоминал.

>Доброта и сострадание в Буддизме приводят к заблуждения и неверным выводам? И благодаря им можно увязнуть в заблуждениях?
Правильно я ваши слова понял?

Заключения о том, что доброта и сострадание ведут к неверным выводам я не делал. Бегемот не может стать причиной лошади. Бодхисаттва не практикует первые пять парамит в отрыве от шестой, иначе они становятся мирским путем и причиной сансары. Об этом неоднократно упоминается во многих текстах.

>PS. Куда вот только такая тактика приведёт...

Какая?

----------


## Калдэн

> Поменьше бы нам заблуждений и неверных выводов, а то увязнем с добротой и состраданием по самое не балуйся


 Так -то оно так , только как-то ранее  на этом форуме  мне чуть-ли не пожелали  встречи  "на том свете" с Ямараджей ( стараюсь думать о лучшем , не хочется думать , что всё-таки пожелали) . Если  нет "верного воззрения" ,то в пылу "единоверцы" могут сжечь на костре .  :Smilie: 
 Доброта и сострадание может дело и относительное , может как  кислород  для дыхания , но без этого  пока мы никуда .

----------


## Грег

> Насчет заблуждений - не знаю, а вот во флуде мы, похоже, уже увязли. Почти две страницы препирательств с Ракитиным! Позор на мою седую голову...


Могу удалить все мои сообщения в этой теме, а вы, в свою очередь, можете удалить свои, данные в ответ на мои (те, что вы назвли препирательством).
И спокойно продолжите обсуждение с Толей.

Удалять?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Я такого не говорил.


В вашем посте получилось как бы смысловое противопоставление - либо доброта и сострадание, либо меньше заблуждений и неверных выводов:



> ...
> Поменьше бы нам заблуждений и неверных выводов, а то увязнем с добротой и состраданием по самое не балуйся





> И христиан вообще не упоминал.


Э'т я образно. Любят у нас на форуме буддийском называть доброту привиленией христиан.

----------


## Толя

> Так -то оно так , только как-то ранее  на этом форуме  мне чуть-ли не пожелали  встречи  "на том свете" с Ямараджей ( стараюсь думать о лучшем , не хочется думать , что всё-таки пожелали) . Если  нет "верного воззрения" ,то в пылу "единоверцы" могут сжечь на костре .  Доброта и сострадание может дело и относительное , может как  кислород  для дыхания , но без этого  пока мы никуда .



Так единоверцы, Калдэн, поди сами бодхичитту взращивают. Вот и пытаются поджечь за неверное воззрение. Где ваше чистое видение?  :Wink:  Отнеситесь с пониманием. С Ямараджей, возможно - перебор. Но мне кажется, что это "издержки производства". К тому же, практики дзогчен до него не доходят, судя по некоторым текстам. Доброта и сострадание - это слишком общее понятие, как и "мы". Куда идут эти мы? У Сергея, например есть своя междисциплинарная трактовка многих понятий. Если же вы имете ввиду сострадание в буддийском понимании этого слова, то я с вами, конечно же - соглашусь.

ЗЫ Можно не удалять, а просто попросить перенести в отдельную тему. А то как-то это слишком. Написать в творческом порыве страницы и потом их сразу же удалять...  Пусть они существуют взаимообусловленно  :Big Grin:   шутка

----------


## Калдэн

> Если же вы имете ввиду сострадание в буддийском понимании этого слова, то я с вами, конечно же - соглашусь.


 Я знаю  , что Вам должно быть прекрасно известно о понятии Бодхичитты с точки зрения Дзогчена . Хотя конечно , намерение или мотивация действий  всегда имеет значение . Я же упомянул о просто сострадании , а   не о  взращивании оного , или буддийском или небуддийском сострадании . 
Смотрю -  всё это перерастает в отдельную тему.

----------


## Alex

Я свой флуд удалил. Сообщения 40 и 42 удалить уже не могу (поздно) - просьба к модераторам стереть.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> У Сергея, например есть своя междисциплинарная трактовка многих понятий. ...


А вот тут вы всё'ж таки не правы.  :Smilie: 
Нет у меня никакой междисциплинарной трактовки.
Вы путаете то, что вы читаете, с тем, что я пишу.  :Smilie: 
Этого я нигде не говорил. Но часто выражаю сомнение в твёрдой уверенности форумчан по поводу многих вопросов, затрагивающих "междисциплинарность". Те же любовь и сострадание, к примеру.
Так сказать,  - "я ничего не утверждаю, значит я не ошибаюсь".
Если внимательно прочитаете мои сообщения, не выдирая фразы из контекста, то увидите отсутствие в них утверждений (ну... в основном, наверное...  :Smilie: ), по крайней мере в последних темах.
К тому же, почти все такие "трактовки" я дополняю выдержками из слов учителей.
А остальное, видимо как человеку привыкшему к концептуальному пониманию (т.е. существование моей междисциплинарной трактовки), вам просто видится.



> ЗЫ Можно не удалять, а просто попросить перенести в отдельную тему. А то как-то это слишком. Написать в творческом порыве страницы и потом их сразу же удалять...  Пусть они существуют взаимообусловленно   шутка


Т.е. ждём переноса?
Или мне всё удалить?
Мне не жалко.

Хотя, нет... уже не удаляются...

----------


## Толя

>Так сказать, - "я ничего не утверждаю, значит я не ошибаюсь".

Сергей, вы соврали уже два раза. Первый - это то, что вы якобы удаляетесь из темы  :Wink:  А второй - то, что вы ничего не утверждаете. Если пройтись по вашим 2,978 постам, то там полно утверждений. Например, из этой темы вы утверждаете что:




> Аааа... У вас междусобойчик...





> Эх... друзья...
> Слова обсуждаете...
> Концепции, одни концепции - ЭТО-ТО, а ЭТО - ЭТО...





> Знания у До1 действительно есть неплохие. Жаль только, что он на них слишком твёрдо стоит.


Еще из другой темы:




> Для того, чтобы понимать иллюзорность, совершенно необязательно уметь объяснять её другим.  
> Необязательно подо всё подводить филосовско-логическую базу.
> Есть и другие способы самоубеждения.


Если просмотреть ваши недавние сообщения в других темах, то там тоже полно утверждений. Сравнение себя с Нагарджуной вам большой чести не делает. Это что-то вроде шутки?  :Big Grin: 

>А остальное, видимо как человеку привыкшему к концептуальному пониманию (т.е. существование моей междисциплинарной трактовки), вам просто видится...К тому же, почти все такие "трактовки" я дополняю выдержками из слов учителей.

Это еще один известный вам  приемчик, отослать типа к собственным видимостям и концепциям. Кроме как о вас и развитии вашего умения общаться, он больше ни о чем не говорит. Насчет цитат, как выяснилось, в теме про Иллюзороность мира и существ, вы их постите не особо вдумываясь  о чем там написано. Пример - на основе цитаты ЕДСЛ вы собрались вводить свою основу для обозначения, не сообразили о какой мадхъямике говорил ННР и т.д. и т.п.  Это не то, что неконцептуальная мудрость, это отсутствие обычного здравого смысла в самом обыденном понимании  :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Сергей, вы соврали уже два раза. Первый - это то, что вы якобы удаляетесь из темы


Я сказал, что не буду мешать обсуждению  :Smilie: .
Обсуждения нет, но есть реплики, адресованные мне. Повинуясь обращению ко мне автора темы, отвечаю.  :Smilie: 




> А второй - то, что вы ничего не утверждаете. Если пройтись по вашим
> 2,978 постам, то там полно утверждений. Например, из этой темы вы утверждаете что:


Это моё личное впечатление, основанное на словах Alex'a  о том, что вы с ним друг друга понимаете, а остальные авторы могут быть и не  втеме. Так чего же я утверждаю?
Это я и сказал, что в теме ваш междусобойчик.



> Еще из другой темы:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Для того, чтобы понимать иллюзорность, совершенно необязательно уметь объяснять её другим.  
> Необязательно подо всё подводить филосовско-логическую базу.
> Есть и другие способы самоубеждения.


И где же тут утверждение?
Я говорил "необязательно"! Но я не говорил, что так и есть - может  и есть, а может и не есть.
Вы Толя, видите только то, что видите.
Рассуждая концепциями, видите их у других.



> Если просмотреть ваши недавние сообщения в других темах, то там тоже полно утверждений. Сравнение себя с Нагарджуной вам большой чести не делает. Это что-то вроде шутки?


Это вы меня сравнили с Нагаржуной  :Big Grin: .
Я этого не делал.



> Это еще один известный вам  приемчик, отослать типа к собственным видимостям и концепциям.


Дорогой Толя, на мой взгляд, всё, что нас окружает - это собственные видимости  и концепции. Если бы это было не так, то, в таком случае, должно быть что-то реально существующее, что не зависило бы от собственных видимостей и концепций. (Ах... да... вы ведь говорили, что нечто такое всё'ж-таки существует, видимо это как раз оно.)
И ещё, если бы это было не так, то никакой притчи о существах разных миров, встретившихся на берегу реки, ИМХО, не появилось бы.
И наши с вами рассуждения ничем не отличаются от этого. Может это и не так, я не утверждаю. Но попробуйте проверить.  :Smilie: 



> Кроме как о вас и развитии вашего умения общаться, он больше ни о чем не говорит. Насчет цитат, как выяснилось, в теме про Иллюзороность мира и существ, вы их постите не особо вдумываясь  о чем там написано.


Следует ли понимать эти ваши слова так, что вы, к примеру, понимаете эти цитаты именно так, как говорит автор?
Если (назовём это моим) понимание одного человека расходится с пониманием другого, то где гарантия, что один понимает более правильно чем другой? Может реализациями ещё померяться?  :Smilie: 




> Пример - на основе цитаты ЕДСЛ вы собрались вводить свою основу для обозначения, ...


Толя  :Smilie: , я ничего не собирался вводить. Я говорил о том, о чём я говорил. А совсем не о том, что вы мне приписываете.



> ... не сообразили о какой мадхъямике говорил ННР и т.д. и т.п.


И о какой же мадхьямике говорил ННР? Можете скинуть мне по ПС, если вас это не затруднит.

PS. Как всё-таки удивительно, что читатели знают лучше автора то, о чём он хотел сказать  :Smilie: .
Чудеса! Зритель рассказывает художнику о том, что он нарисовал  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Толя

>Я сказал, что не буду мешать обсуждению .
Обсуждения нет, но есть реплики, адресованные мне. Повинуясь обращению ко мне автора темы, отвечаю. 

Я к вам не обращался, когда про бодхичитту писал. Вы опять перевираете все. Повинуясь... Можно подумать сообщения нельзя оставить без ответа. Кто ж вас заставляет?

>Это моё личное впечатление, основанное на словах Alex'a о том, что вы с ним друг друга понимаете, а остальные авторы могут быть и не втеме. Так чего же я утверждаю?
Это я и сказал, что в теме ваш междусобойчик.
И где же тут утверждение?
Я говорил "необязательно"! Но я не говорил, что так и есть - может и есть, а может и не есть.
Вы Толя, видите только то, что видите.
Рассуждая концепциями, видите их у других.

Может и не есть а может и не есть, а если есть, то как тогда когда не есть и если не есть, то откуда же есть.... Хы-хы... Сергей, вы  заговорились в конец. В этой теме и в некоторых других  :Big Grin:  Рассуждать иначе чем на словах не может никто. Даже вы, приписывая мне концепции, сами ими же пользуетесь  :Wink: . Остальные прописные истины, которые вы изрекаете я даже не берусь комментировать. Небо - синее. Согласен. Если я о вас ничего не могу знать, то и вы обо мне - подавно. Противоречите и самому себе и прямому опыту.  


>Это вы меня сравнили с Нагаржуной .
Я этого не делал.

Это утверджение принадлежит ему. 

>Дорогой Толя, на мой взгляд, всё, что нас окружает - это собственные видимости и концепции. Если бы это было не так, то, в таком случае, должно быть что-то реально существующее, что не зависило бы от собственных видимостей и концепций. (Ах... да... вы ведь говорили, что нечто такое всё'ж-таки существует, видимо это как раз оно.)
И ещё, если бы это было не так, то никакой притчи о существах разных миров, встретившихся на берегу реки, ИМХО, не появилось бы.
И наши с вами рассуждения ничем не отличаются от этого. Может это и не так, я не утверждаю. Но попробуйте проверить. 

Давайте так - прыгайте в канализационный люк, не смотрите на то, что там течет и не думайте об этом. Видимостей нет. Концепций тоже. Должны выйти чистым  :Big Grin:  Если бы ничего не существовало, а все было бы фантазией, то не говорилось бы что они видят РЕКУ, но по разному. Это не значит, что река обладает самобытием. Это значит, что основа для обозначения не зависит от их умов. Иначе, по вашей версии, один бы видел камень, другой небо, третий унитаз, четвертый плюшевого мишку и так далее. Хахаха!  То, что вы понаписали - это чистой воды один из видов индуизма, который считает все глюком  :Wink: .   


>Следует ли понимать эти ваши слова так, что вы, к примеру, понимаете эти цитаты именно так, как говорит автор?
Если (назовём это моим) понимание одного человека расходится с пониманием другого, то где гарантия, что один понимает более правильно чем другой? Может реализациями ещё померяться? 

Вы уже признали в одной теме, что ваши сообщения и есть ваше понимание. Мне не нужно залезать к вам в моск или смотреть в ум. Деятельность вашего ума, опосредуется через моск, получаются ваши сообщения. Ваше понимание и есть ваши сообщения.

>Толя , я ничего не собирался вводить. Я говорил о том, о чём я говорил. А совсем не о том, что вы мне приписываете.

Сергей, это опять мягко говоря неправда. Вы говорили, что можете ввести любую основы для обозначения и назвать ее как хочется. :Big Grin:  Хы-хы. Много чего еще утверждали.   

>И о какой же мадхьямике говорил ННР? Можете скинуть мне по ПС, если вас это не затруднит.

Я уже отвечал в той теме. Если сильно надо, то ННР в некоторых книгах упоминает об этом.  

>Как всё-таки удивительно, что читатели знают лучше автора то, о чём он хотел сказать .
Чудеса! Зритель рассказывает художнику о том, что он нарисовал.

Вы не художник. А я не зритель. Вы ничего конкретно и не говорите. Только бесконечные или, а вот если, да это ваши концепции, я такого не говорил, откуда вы знаете и прочее. И объяснять мне этого тяни-толкай не нужно.

----------


## Калдэн

Вы видно друг друга нашли . И  это  вам  в кайф...    :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Вы видно друг друга нашли . И  это  вам  в кайф...


Всегда приятно поговорить с умным человеком.  :Smilie: 
Особенно, если есть о чём.

----------


## Грег

> Я к вам не обращался, когда про бодхичитту писал. Вы опять перевираете все. Повинуясь... Можно подумать сообщения нельзя оставить без ответа. Кто ж вас заставляет?


Как вы правильно заметили ранее, я могу и сам решить что мне делать.
Меня никто не заставляет, я просто решил ответить.



> Остальные прописные истины, которые вы изрекаете я даже не берусь комментировать. Небо - синее. Согласен.


Я не изрекаю истин. Я не учитель.



> Если я о вас ничего не могу знать, то и вы обо мне - подавно. Противоречите и самому себе и прямому опыту.


Я и не говорил, что что-либо знаю о вас.  :Smilie:  Я знаю только о виртуальном персонаже с ником Толя, существующем в моей голове. Вы - это он? Сомневаюсь...
Какому ещё опыту?  :Smilie: 
Будда сказал, что невозможно узнать каков человек.

Торчинов Е.А. Введение в буддологию. (о Мадхьямике Нагарджуны)
http://www.rim-company.ru/wiki/%D0%9...83%D0%BD%D0%B0



> Любая попытка создать адекватную реальности метафизическую систему или релевантную онтологию обречена на провал; думая, что мы описываем бытие, мы описываем лишь наши представления о бытии, созданные нашей различающей мыслью, положившей прежде всего субъект-объектную дихотомию как условие эмпирического познания. Вначале мы навешиваем на реальность ярлыки, а потом принимаемся изучать их, принимая их за саму реальность, или, другими словами, принимаем за луну палец, указывающий на луну (образ китайской даосской литературы, активно использовавшийся, однако, и китайскими буддистами).


Точно так же, ИМХО, можно сказать о познании другого человека - (перефразирую) "думая, что мы описываем индивида, мы описываем лишь наши представления об этом индивиде"




> Это утверджение принадлежит ему.


И что дальше?  :Smilie: 
Мне это известно.
Это вывод мадхьямики-прасангики, облечённый в слова Нагарджуной.
Если я согласен с этим выводы, то я называю себя Нагарждуной или становлюсь Нагарджуной?
А если употребляю слова ЕСДЛ или ННР, от считаю себя ЕСДЛ или ННР?



> Давайте так - прыгайте в канализационный люк, не смотрите на то, что там течет и не думайте об этом. Видимостей нет. Концепций тоже. Должны выйти чистым.


А зачем  :Big Grin: ? Что я там забыл в этой канализации?
Разве я говорил, что видимостей нет?
Видимости есть. Другой вопрос - что значит вот это "есть"? Каким образом и где они "есть"?



> Если бы ничего не существовало, а все было бы фантазией, то не говорилось бы что они видят РЕКУ, но по разному. Это не значит, что река обладает самобытием. Это значит, что основа для обозначения не зависит от их умов. Иначе, по вашей версии, один бы видел камень, другой небо, третий унитаз, четвертый плюшевого мишку и так далее. Хахаха! То, что вы понаписали - это чистой воды один из видов индуизма, который считает все глюком .


Я не говорил о глюке  :Smilie: .
Мы не знаем как выглядит унитаз для жителей адов, к примеру, да и видит ли он его вообще? Наверное видит, если это видение для него кармически обусловлено.
Пример с рекой и существами разных миров дан не для того, чтобы показать существование некой реальносуществующей реки, которую разные существа видят по-разному, А дан, ИМХО, для того, чтобы показать разное вИдение существ. Но это не говорит о существовании самой причиннонеобусловленной реки как основы для обозначения.
Если бы это было не так и основа для обозначения (эта самая река) существовала независимо от их ума сама по себе и только различные существа видели бы её по разному, то и мы бы их, скорее всего видели, раз обое можем видеть одно и то же, хоть и по разному. Но где эти самые адские жители? Что об этом говорится учителями?

А про основу для обозначения и от чего она не зависит - смотрите в конце сообщения.



> Вы уже признали в одной теме, что ваши сообщения и есть ваше понимание.


Возможно и писал. Возможно не так, как вы описали - помню уже. Приведите полную цитату. Её трактовку оставьте себе.



> Мне не нужно залезать к вам в моск или смотреть в ум. Деятельность вашего ума, опосредуется через моск, получаются ваши сообщения. Ваше понимание и есть ваши сообщения.


Лихо! Я - это мои сообщения на форуме  :Smilie: .

Согласно исследованиям, при беседе в тырнете, собеседники, как правило, в большинстве случаев неверно считывают и эмоциональное состояни и всё остальное. Так что, отождествлять писаниу с самим человеком я не стал бы.
Да я вообще могу просто моск тут людям пудрить  :Smilie: . Говорил же уже куру хунг, что встречался совсем с другим человеком. Так что, то, что там у вас опосредуется - это может быть всего лишь картинкой, построенной в вашем уме на оснований ваших же представлений.
А может я косноязычен, не могу толком мысль выразить, но из этого не следует, что этой мысли не может вообще быть или она ложна - не факт, это может говорить только о том, что не могу выразить на понятном вами языке.
К тому же, формат письменной беседы не всегда позволяет точно понять смысл сказанного в силу ограниченности тырнетпечатного слова. Много ли тут Шекстпиров и Толстых?



> Вы не художник. А я не зритель. Вы ничего конкретно и не говорите. Только бесконечные или, а вот если, да это ваши концепции, я такого не говорил, откуда вы знаете и прочее. И объяснять мне этого тяни-толкай не нужно.


Ну это как сказать... Это'ж образное выражение.  :Smilie: 
И не скажу ничего конкретного, ибо нет у меня в моску ничего конкретного. И нет желания иметь ничего конкретного.
Зачем мне ещё одна концепция? Мало их у меня уже наработано было в прошлых жизнях?
Не благодаря ли им я сижу в этой треклятой сансаре?
И Мадхьямика-Прасангика не говорит ничего конкретного. Нет в ней утверждений, навроде ЭТО - ТО, а ЭТО - ЭТО, есть только «отрицательное аргументирование» - она отрицает без утверждения.
Перечитайте ещё раз внимательно слова Нагарджуны (см. выше).

Дж. Тинлей. УМ И ПУСТОТА



> Так же номинально существует и индивид, или личность. Это просто название, обозначение, но не в отрыве от всего остального. Это обозначение тесно связано с основой, на которую мы его накладываем. Так что несмотря на то, что та или иная личность существует номинально, она может ходить, может пить, может улыбаться... Личность создает плохую карму и получает дурные перерождения. Личность создает положительную карму и отправляется в высшие миры. Личность постоянно перерождается... Но нет никакой субстанционально существующей личности, которая бы перерождалась. Номинально существующая личность перерождается в зависимости от *изменения основы для ее обозначених*. *Основа для обозначения объекта зависит от причин. Если создана хорошая причина, то основа для обозначения меняется к лучшему, и сама личность благоденствует. Будучи пустой от самобытия, личность имеет зависимое существование*. Пустотность от самобытия и несуществование – это разные понятия. Если мы говорим, что "личности не существует", это означает, что, по нашему мнению, личности не существует вообще. Но утверждение "личность пуста от самобытия" не означает ее полного несуществования. Раз вы говорите о пустоте личности, следовательно, она должна существовать.


Так что, Толя, самосущей независимой основы обозначения, согласно МП, тоже не существует. Она зависит от причин и меняется, как и всё остальное.
И как там эту основу для обозначения видят существа из других миров знают только они сами и Будды.

----------


## Толя

>Как вы правильно заметили ранее, я могу и сам решить что мне делать.
Меня никто не заставляет, я просто решил ответить.

Тогда про "больше не писать" и "повинуясь" - немного неправда.

>Я не изрекаю истин. Я не учитель.

Для того чтобы сказать "Вы Толя, видите только то, что видите." быть учителем необязательно. Опять додумали.

>Я и не говорил, что что-либо знаю о вас.  Я знаю только о виртуальном персонаже с ником Толя, существующем в моей голове. Вы - это он? Сомневаюсь...
Какому ещё опыту? 
Будда сказал, что невозможно узнать каков человек.

"А остальное, видимо как человеку привыкшему к концептуальному пониманию" - вы противоречите сами себе.  Относительную истину признавали даже мадхъямики. Все, кстати. Вот такому вот опыту. Представляете :Wink: 

>Точно так же, ИМХО, можно сказать о познании другого человека - (перефразирую) "думая, что мы описываем индивида, мы описываем лишь наши представления об этом индивиде"

То есть, говоря, что эта тема - концепции и т.п. - вы описывали собственное представление. Посоветовали, исходя из того, что вам показалось  :Wink:  

>И что дальше? 
Мне это известно.
Это вывод мадхьямики-прасангики, облечённый в слова Нагарджуной.
Если я согласен с этим выводы, то я называю себя Нагарждуной или становлюсь Нагарджуной?
А если употребляю слова ЕСДЛ или ННР, от считаю себя ЕСДЛ или ННР?

Опять неверно. Как выяснилось, даже тут вы утверждаете : "Это вывод мадхьямики-прасангики, облечённый в слова Нагарджуной." Бывает...  

>А зачем ? Что я там забыл в этой канализации?
Разве я говорил, что видимостей нет?
Видимости есть. Другой вопрос - что значит вот это "есть"? Каким образом и где они "есть"?
Я не говорил о глюке .
Мы не знаем как выглядит унитаз для жителей адов, к примеру, да и видит ли он его вообще? Наверное видит, если это видение для него кармически обусловлено.
Пример с рекой и существами разных миров дан не для того, чтобы показать существование некой реальносуществующей реки, которую разные существа видят по-разному, А дан, ИМХО, для того, чтобы показать разное вИдение существ. Но это не говорит о существовании самой причиннонеобусловленной реки как основы для обозначения.
Если бы это было не так и основа для обозначения (эта самая река) существовала независимо от их ума сама по себе и только различные существа видели бы её по разному, то и мы бы их, скорее всего видели, раз обое можем видеть одно и то же, хоть и по разному. Но где эти самые адские жители? Что об этом говорится учителями?
А про основу для обозначения и от чего она не зависит - смотрите в конце сообщения.

Это, как бы, общеизвестный факт для последователей Чандракирти, что основа для обозначения существует вне ума. И геше Джампа Тинлей об этом говорит. Вы опять приводите текст, в котором не разбираетесь и болезненно реагируете на слово существование почему-то.  :Wink:  Всех, кроме животных обычные люди видеть не способны. Это еще в Абхидхарме написано. Никто не трактует основу для обозначения в мадхьямике как собрание чего-то, что доступно глазу в своем конечном делении. Она не состоит из атомов, корпускул и т.д. Так, по крайней мере говорит геше Дж. Тинлей. Так что сравнение некорректно. Книгу вы не до конца прочитали, которую цитируете. Как обычно, впрочем  :Wink: 

>Возможно и писал. Возможно не так, как вы описали - помню уже. Приведите полную цитату. Её трактовку оставьте себе.

Сами поищите, уважаемый. За собственные слова должны сами отвечать.

>Лихо! Я - это мои сообщения на форуме .

Я сказал вот что:
Мне не нужно залезать к вам в моск или смотреть в ум. Деятельность вашего ума, опосредуется через моск, получаются ваши сообщения. Ваше понимание и есть ваши сообщения.

Передернули малость.  

>Согласно исследованиям, при беседе в тырнете, собеседники, как правило, в большинстве случаев неверно считывают и эмоциональное состояни и всё остальное. Так что, отождествлять писаниу с самим человеком я не стал бы.
Да я вообще могу просто моск тут людям пудрить . Говорил же уже куру хунг, что встречался совсем с другим человеком. Так что, то, что там у вас опосредуется - это может быть всего лишь картинкой, построенной в вашем уме на оснований ваших же представлений.
А может я косноязычен, не могу толком мысль выразить, но из этого не следует, что этой мысли не может вообще быть или она ложна - не факт, это может говорить только о том, что не могу выразить на понятном вами языке.
К тому же, формат письменной беседы не всегда позволяет точно понять смысл сказанного в силу ограниченности тырнетпечатного слова. Много ли тут Шекстпиров и Толстых?

Да мне если честно, вы как человег не интересны и эмоционально я вас не воспринимаю. Все дело в том, что вы не умеете общаться. А не умеете из-за неверного мышления. Все мои посты - это разбор ваших полетов. Если вы еще не заметили.   

>Ну это как сказать... Это'ж образное выражение. 
И не скажу ничего конкретного, ибо нет у меня в моску ничего конкретного. И нет желания иметь ничего конкретного.
Зачем мне ещё одна концепция? Мало их у меня уже наработано было в прошлых жизнях?
Не благодаря ли им я сижу в этой треклятой сансаре?
И Мадхьямика-Прасангика не говорит ничего конкретного. Нет в ней утверждений, навроде ЭТО - ТО, а ЭТО - ЭТО, есть только «отрицательное аргументирование» - она отрицает без утверждения.
Перечитайте ещё раз внимательно слова Нагарджуны (см. выше).

Слова Нагарджуны - это воззрение, а не пособие для слабоумных (вас, конечно же, не имею ввиду). Вы, эти две вещи, похоже, путаете. Не обязательно иметь концепции, что бы что-то ясно объяснить. Будда Шакьямуни этому пример. А само утверждение Нагарджуны относится вовсе не к тому, в отношении чего вы его употребляете. Хихи. Оттак.

>Так что, Толя, самосущей независимой основы обозначения, согласно МП, тоже не существует. Она зависит от причин и меняется, как и всё остальное.И как там эту основу для обозначения видят существа из других миров знают только они сами и Будды.


Сергей, вы, опять же, цитируете что-то, не понимая о чем там говорится. Независимая от вашего ума - не значит самосущая. Их (существ) ВОСПРИЯТИЕ ЕЕ зависит от их (существ) кармы. Но не ее так сказать "существование". Вы даже этого не можете понять из-за нехватки заслуг, скорее всего. Кстати, геше Джампа Тинлей об этом часто говорит. И именно это вам пытались втолковать в теме про иллюзорность существ. Если вы даже это не асилили, то распрощаться с концепциями поторопились чуток  :Wink: .

Я сказал:  Это значит, что основа для обозначения не зависит от их умов. 

Ваши рассуждения о взаимозависимости наводят меня на мысль о прогрессе  :Smilie:

----------


## Толя

Вопрос о реальности внешнего мира был для буддистов самым главным вопросом теори познания. В среде самих буддистов существовало четыре решения этого вопроса: мадхъямики отрицали достоверность какого бы то ни было познания, вторые признают лишь недостоверность познания о внешнем мире, но не решаются отрицать достоверность сознания. Саутрантики утверждали, что внешние объекты не могут быть воспринимаемы непосредственно чувствами, но о их существовании можно заключать. Вайбхашики признавали что объекты внешнего мира непосредственно воспринимаются чувствами.

Учение Дхармакирти и Дигнаги не подходит ни под одну из приведенных категорий, так как в чувственной стороне познания они признают источник познания реальности и этим отличаются от йогачаров, а в мышлении они видят источник знания субъективный и этим отличаются от саутрантиков. Учение Дхармакирти дало повод к смешению его с чистым идеализмом. Оно имело два названия: niralambanavada, учение об отсутствии опор соответствующих представлениям и vidjnanavada - учение о том, что существуют одни только представления.

Дхармакирти признавал наличность объективно-реального элемента в нашем познании и сводил все разнообразие его к познанию одного лишь чистого бескачественного бытия. Источник же безначального потока сансарного сознания - безначальная иллюзия.

Ф.И. Щербатской "Теория познания и логика по учению позднейщих буддистов." ч2

Еще можно зачитать для большей ясности: Теория дхарм как основа буддийской догматики О.О. Розенберг

http://psylib.org.ua/books/rozeo02/txt07.htm 

Нагарджуна, спасибо Асанге: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....387#post141387

Основа для обозначения - это способ избежать заблуждений. Вы же это игнорируете вот здесь в особо циничной форме  :Big Grin: :




> Дорогой Толя, на мой взгляд, всё, что нас окружает - это собственные видимости и концепции. Если бы это было не так, то, в таком случае, должно быть что-то реально существующее, что не зависило бы от собственных видимостей и концепций. (Ах... да... вы ведь говорили, что нечто такое всё'ж-таки существует, видимо это как раз оно.)


А потом опровергаете то, что я и не утверждал и говорите прямо противоположное предыдущей цитате: 




> Так что, Толя, самосущей независимой основы обозначения, согласно МП, тоже не существует. Она зависит от причин и меняется, как и всё остальное.И как там эту основу для обозначения видят существа из других миров знают только они сами и Будды.


Разговор я на этом заканчиваю, потому что вилять вы будете бесконечно пока сами с материалом не ознакомитесь. Не болейте.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Основа для обозначения - это способ избежать заблуждений. Вы же это игнорируете вот здесь в особо циничной форме :
> ....


Именно, Толя!
Это только способ!  :Smilie: 
Ни о каком существовании этого способа отдельно от нашего ума и речи быть не может.  :Smilie: 




> Вы же это игнорируете вот здесь в особо циничной форме :


Отнюдь!  :Smilie: 
Я не называл видимости глюком.
Видимости, ИМХО, становятся видимостями благодаря кармически обусловленной обработке нашего заблуждающегося ума, видящего спонтанные проявления собственной природы и принимающего их за отдельно от него существующие.
Хотя... это уже не объяснения МП. Но они ей, ИМХО, не противоречат.
Вот эти проявления, ИМХО, и существуют. Но где и как они существуют?
Являются ли они независимыми от нашего ума и ума других существ (как это сказали вы)? Нет, так сказать нельзя.

Дж. Тинлей. УМ И ПУСТОТА
http://psylib.org.ua/books/tinle01/txt21.htm



> Наконец, третий уровень взаимозависимого происхождения – это зависимость от обозначения мыслью. *Все феномены пусты от самобытия, потому что они зависят от обозначения их мыслью. Они представляют собой всего лишь название, присвоенное неким основам.* Поскольку все феномены существуют номинально, и "я" – это всего лишь ярлык, присвоенный телу и уму, как может "я" существовать со стороны объекта, вне зависимости от обозначения мыслью? *Зависимость от обозначения мыслью и независимость от обозначения мыслью, то есть существование со стороны объекта- это несовместимое противоречие.*


А вот и объяснение почему в МП введено понятие об объективном существовании:



> Отличием мадхъямаки от йогачары и от брахманистской школы адвайта-веданта является положительное решение вопроса о наличии объективного мира. В то время как йогачара и адвайта, признавая единство воспринимающего и воспринимаемого, решают проблему дуальности объекта и субъекта через отказ от реальности объекта, мадхъямака признаёт существование объективного, при этом *подчёркивая единство объективного и субъективного* через пустоту (шуньяту). *В этой дискуссии мнение мадхъямаков состоит также в том, что хотя решение этого вопроса непроверяемо и недоказуемо, положительное мнение о сушествовании объективного мира более естественно и не ранит человеческую психику, в то время как отрицательное решение трудно для восприятия и понимания*.


Т.е., на мой взгляд, когда МП говорит об объективном существовании, важно понимать каким образом и где существует эта самая объективность, дабы не впасть в заблуждение  относительно независимого существования основы для обозначения.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Тогда про "больше не писать" и "повинуясь" - немного неправда.


Да что вы заладили - правда/неправда.
Повторю ещё раз - я сказал, что не буду мешать дискуссии (вашей, Толя, дискуссии о сокровищнице и сознаниях). Вместо этого вы занимаетесь разбором моих полётов.
Поэтому я сам буду решать - отвечать ли мне на этот ваш разбор.



> Для того чтобы сказать "Вы Толя, видите только то, что видите." быть учителем необязательно. Опять додумали.


Это называется карма и кармическое видение. Мы видим только то, и только так как обусловлены видеть кармой.
Задача буддийской практики и есть освобождение от этого кармического видения.
Это не я сказал. Я это всего лишь повторил своими словами.



> "А остальное, видимо как человеку привыкшему к концептуальному пониманию" - вы противоречите сами себе.  Относительную истину признавали даже мадхъямики. Все, кстати. Вот такому вот опыту. Представляете


Правильно!  :Smilie: 
Потому она и называется относительной, что не является истиной в абсолютном сиысле.
А истиной является только для нашего относительного же существования.



> То есть, говоря, что эта тема - концепции и т.п. - вы описывали собственное представление. Посоветовали, исходя из того, что вам показалось


Да, именно!
Это то, что мне кажется благодаря моему кармическому видению, а не существует на самом деле.



> Опять неверно. Как выяснилось, даже тут вы утверждаете : "Это вывод мадхьямики-прасангики, облечённый в слова Нагарджуной." Бывает..


Хорошо!  :Smilie: 
Пусть тогда это утверждает Джигмед Лингпа:



> "Действительно понять смысл Дхармакайи, лишенной основания, значит прийти к выводу мадхьямики-прасангики: "так как я ничего не утверждаю, я не ошибаюсь". Однако этого достигают не путем интеллектуального анализа, как делают теперь гордые защитники этой философии, но через понимание истинной природы бытия, изначального состояния самоосвобождения".





> Это, как бы, общеизвестный факт для последователей Чандракирти, что основа для обозначения существует вне ума. И геше Джампа Тинлей об этом говорит. Вы опять приводите текст, в котором не разбираетесь и болезненно реагируете на слово существование почему-то.


Потому что существование существованию рознь. Слово одно, но употреблять его можно по-разному.
Одно дело, к примеру, существование номинально, и другое - объективное. К тому же, объективное для кого - в абсолютном смысле или относительном?



> Никто не трактует основу для обозначения в мадхьямике как собрание чего-то, что доступно глазу в своем конечном делении. Она не состоит из атомов, корпускул и т.д. Так, по крайней мере говорит геше Дж. Тинлей. Так что сравнение некорректно.


Именно, что не состоит!
Но вы'ж говорите, что река, к примеру, существует независимо от самих существ, только видят они её по-разному.



> Сами поищите, уважаемый. За собственные слова должны сами отвечать.


Я с вами не нарах сижу  :Smilie: , чтобы отвечать-то. Мне влом искать среди 3000 сообщений.



> Я сказал вот что:
> Мне не нужно залезать к вам в моск или смотреть в ум. Деятельность вашего ума, опосредуется через моск, получаются ваши сообщения. Ваше понимание и есть ваши сообщения.
> 
> Передернули малость.


Отнюдь!
Моё понимание может и не быть моими сообщениями потому, что:
1. Я могу неточно выражать письменно свою мысль.
2. Я могу быть попросту косноязычным.
3. У нас вами может быть разный несходный понятийный аппарат.
4. Мои сообщения проходят черех анализ вашим кармическим видением, после чего о них остаётся только ваша трактовка и т.д.

Все эти пункты применимы и ко мне.




> Все дело в том, что вы не умеете общаться.


Это одно! Возможно!



> А не умеете из-за неверного мышления.


А вот это другое, и с первым не обязательно связанное.

Что такое верное мышление и что такое неверное?
Как вы определяете верность мышления?



> Все мои посты - это разбор ваших полетов. Если вы еще не заметили.


Ну так это ваша проблема, а не моя  :Smilie: .



> ... А само утверждение Нагарджуны относится вовсе не к тому, в отношении чего вы его употребляете. Хихи. Оттак.


А в отношении к чему я его употребляю?
И почему не могу в этом отношении употребить?



> Независимая от вашего ума - не значит самосущая.


Смотря как вы это объясняете. Пока, я не увидел в ваших сообщениях несамосущности основы для обозначения.



> Их (существ) ВОСПРИЯТИЕ ЕЕ зависит от их (существ) кармы. Но не ее так сказать "существование". Вы даже этого не можете понять из-за нехватки заслуг, скорее всего.


Вот тут поосторожнее  :Big Grin:  - вы сами можете заблуждаться, выдавая свои мысли за истинное понимание, появившемся благодаря накоплению заслуг.



> Кстати, геше Джампа Тинлей об этом часто говорит. И именно это вам пытались втолковать в теме про иллюзорность существ. Если вы даже это не асилили, то распрощаться с концепциями поторопились чуток.


Да я и не говорил, что распрощался. Я в сансаре - значит мои концепции пока при мне.



> Я сказал:  Это значит, что основа для обозначения не зависит от их умов.


Ок!
А от чего она зависит?

PS. Смотря о каком уме вы говорите. Если это обычный сансарный ум, то да - вы правы. 
Если же изначальный ум ясного света, к примеру, то, ИМХО, нет.
Но я и не имел в виду обычный сансарный ум, а вы не потрудились согласовать значение терминов (впрочем, как  и я).



> Ваши рассуждения о взаимозависимости наводят меня на мысль о прогрессе


Ну я прям как на приёме учителя, который задаёт мне направление деятельности  :Smilie: .

----------


## Грег

Далай-лама XIV

ТРАДИЦИЯ МАХАМУДРЫ ГЕЛУГ И КАГЬЮ

http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dl-maham.htm



> ... И хотя мы не знаем, где же в конце концов находится это "я", его существование мы можем установить из собственного опыта.
> 
> Это так, но при этом *нельзя обнаружить какую-либо основу*, обладающей отличительной характеристикой, образующей "я". То, что мы так называем — *просто обозначение, приписываемое совокупности элементов*. Потому "я" не является чем-то самосущим, существующим благодаря своей собственной силе, не опираясь на какую-либо другую основу. Оно не утверждается присущей ему самому природой.
> ...
> 
> ...
> Если мы сделаем вывод, что раз в конечном счёте нельзя обнаружить самостоятельное существование явлений или их присутствие в обозначенном месте, то они не существуют вообще, то будем неправы. Они есть. Они должны быть. Но когда мы не можем установить их абсолютного существования в том месте, где они видятся существующими, то что же это означает? Это просто значит, что с их стороны в предельном смысле нельзя обнаружить ничего, что бы утверждало их существование в месте, где мы полагали их вещественное существование, исходя из видимости их, которую даёт наш ум.
> 
> Но когда остро встаёт вопрос о том, как же предельно необнаружимые вещи в действительности существуют, и мы должны что-то на него ответить, конечным ответом будет то, что их *существование устанавливается просто благодаря наименованиям*. Иными словами, [b]существование этих вещей устанавливается и подтверждается просто в силу того факта, что их можно именовать в контексте присваивания умственных ярлыков. Для присущих им обнаружимых определяющих характеристик со стороны основы для наименования, делающих вещи существующими и придающих им идентичность, нет дополнительной необходимости. Таким образом, существование в конечном счёте необнаружимых вещей — просто условное. Этим подразумевается, что неразумно считать их чем-то истинно существующим и самосущим.
> ...

----------


## Грег

А вообще, Толя, как автор темы, можете попросить модератов удалить (я уже не могу это сделать - доступа к старым постам уже нет) все мои и связанные с моими сообщения из этой темы.
Ну или перенести их в любое место в любую тему на форуме, если вам с написанным (как вы сказали ранее) сложно растаться.

----------

